# Stihl club



## matt9923 (Dec 23, 2008)

People who own stihl saws, list the models you have and pros or cons. 
Pleas dont post rubish about huskys being better ext....
This will we intresting to see how many members have stihl and what modles. Matt


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 23, 2008)

*saws i have*

Ill start...
032 av
039 
ms 660


----------



## spacemule (Dec 23, 2008)

Stihl sucks!


----------



## Javelin (Dec 23, 2008)

Running or non running?


----------



## synness4 (Dec 23, 2008)

028 x2 029s all good saws heavy for power but if i want lighter i'll buy a pro !!!


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 23, 2008)

066 very good saw great power to weight
041av amazingly powerful and about the same weight compared to 031`
031av good running saw, lacks a little in power
029s great saw very dependable, heavy as lead
ms170 hillariously powerful when modded


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 23, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Stihl sucks!



space...remember that mule spear.... its calling your name.. best leave stihl out of this


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 23, 2008)

192t
200t
440
440
460
660
660

I haven't had any real problems with any of them and I like them all. I still want to get my hands on an 880 someday. Stihl makes great saws. One thing I notice about the rearhandle saws is the safety catches sometimes when you go to throttle, you have to have it just right to compress the throttle. It's probably safer that way, but it slows me down.

I run Husky and J-red too, they are great also.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 23, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> 192t
> 200t
> 440
> 440
> ...


EXACTLY


----------



## spacemule (Dec 23, 2008)

stihlboy said:


> space...remember that mule spear.... its calling your name.. best leave stihl out of this



hairy monkey balls.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 23, 2008)

spacemule said:


> hairy monkey balls.



didn't want to know what you were eating space geez you sure your a mule you seem more like an a$$


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 23, 2008)

spacemule said:


> hairy monkey balls.



whats your purpose? i said teh point was for no negativity, but sinse you have to be a #### what kinde of saw do you run, walmart home depot modle?
Please fill me in. if ran 6 huskys and 5 of them had bad throtle responce but it was most likley owner error but they are well built saws no harm in having both. But why we an a hole
Matt


----------



## Erick (Dec 23, 2008)

spacemule said:


> hairy monkey balls.



Space ole buddy maybe you should have a doctor take a look at those for ya.


----------



## hoss (Dec 23, 2008)

056 mag II: strong enough to suprise me at first. average ergonomics
075x2: TORQUE cuts the same with 24" or 36" bars and I like the sound. Also one of my favorite full wrap handles.
084x2: Good enough that I like it in spite of being relatively modern. Good rpm for a saw this big. Never been beat by a stock 088/880
090: Old, no AV and not huge rpm but loses little or no rpm in the cut, not as heavy as you might think (anything with a 5' bar is heavy anyway) the feeling of easy power to spare cannot be duplicated by any other stock saw.


----------



## Bowtie (Dec 23, 2008)

stihlboy said:


> didn't want to know what you were eating space geez you sure your a mule you seem more like an a$$



ambulance chasing idiot was more what I had in mind


----------



## parrisw (Dec 23, 2008)

See sig


----------



## litefoot (Dec 23, 2008)

parrisw said:


> See sig



I think I have to agree. See sig.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 23, 2008)

litefoot said:


> I think I have to agree. See sig.



not everybody has their saws in their sig though


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 23, 2008)

Their all in my sig and they all work great. Only had a problem with the ms-250, It kinda blew three coils but they were all under warrenty and it has not messed up since. all the others get used quite often and never failed me.


----------



## PatrickIreland (Dec 23, 2008)

Ancient 041AV - starts every time cuts nice as you like. I'm going to pick up another one in the spring when I go back down to my cabin, near the dealer.
In fact I might just take a "winter" trip down there to check on the cabin and the 80-odd old used Stihls he has sitting in the workshop for sale..


----------



## Erick (Dec 23, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> whats your purpose? i said teh point was for no negativity, but sinse you have to be a #### what kinde of saw do you run, walmart home depot modle?
> Please fill me in.



Matt, Space doesn't run a saw but he does work at Homer Dipshot.... he even sold a fuel cap once for one of those Pouluskys so now he knows all there is to know about everything.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 23, 2008)

parrisw said:


> See sig



Ok I see but not everyone has that and its not all in one spot. My goal was to see how many people owned stihls and didint find much about it anywhere else i found how many saws you have but this is just stihl owners and what they liek and dislike about them. 
Matt


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 23, 2008)

I like their torque, solid feel, startability, durability, switch controls operation and location, quality, new gas and oil caps, air filter and filter access on the big saws.

I dislike their safety by the throttle. 

I think they are very well engineered in general.


----------



## clearance (Dec 23, 2008)

200T, favorite Stihl, one of the best all time saws, only climbing saw better is the 020 cause it has good caps.. All big saws, its a tossup for most, Husky gets my nod.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Dec 23, 2008)

only stihl i have is my 026, nice saw, was a little bit of a dog till i opened up the muffler a bit and retuned, now she will cut everything i need, my 670 and 7900 are getting jealous i picked them up the other day and holy heavy not used to the extra weight. dont get me wrong i stihl like my jonsered and my dolmar but that little 026 will cut anything i throw at it now.


----------



## Erick (Dec 24, 2008)

Added a few since then. 

Add two more 660s and an 056 mag II since that pic, and an 021, 038 Super and an 046 that were MIA when the money shot was taken.


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 24, 2008)

041FB- Torque galore! So far has NEVER failed to start and run....good. I'm sure there will be 041s in use when Jesus returns. Weighs 2 pounds less than a market hog! The last saw in my sig that I would part with.

031AV- Not as much torque for size as the 041 above, but in my opinion certainly one of the top ten chainsaws of all time. Built like a tank and given any maint. at all, will outlast the average firewood cutter. One of the best "truck saws" I've ever owned.

032AV- the 031 above on steroids and with a facelift. Better looking design but the weak rear handle is prone to cracking. Great firewood saw but not nearly as tough as the 041 or 031.

029 Super- Fine saw for the average firewood cutter/farmer. Plastic covering isn't as forgiving of abuse as the metal cased saws. Somewhat tedious to work on and heavier than the "pro line" of saws. I personally don't like the choke and ignition all in one, but that seems to be what they are all going to.

020AV- Great little lightweight, metal cased trimming saw. The ####ens for me to work on with my big, old, arthritic hands.

015AV- Lightweight, nimble, but just not a standout at anything. Anti-vibe not as well designed as most.


Mike


----------



## Martinm210 (Dec 24, 2008)

MS290 - Great saw, actually plenty for general purpose firewood cutting. Full skip chain on a 20" bar and it does really well. This saw has been bulletproof for me, it has never let me down. I've cut around 4 cords with it/yr for about 5 years now. Only time I had any trouble was operator error, didn't realize I bumped the chain brake and thought something was wrong with the clutch..oops Anyhow, I really like this saw, like it so much it's the reason I've become hooked on stihl products, had to replace the trimmer with a stihl, and now working on building a new saw to add to it.

066 - Building in progress. Bought a parts saw on ebay, tearing it down and rebuilding under way. Bigbore kit and many new parts on the way to complete the package. No experience yet, but I'm really excited about it.. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Just one... my 044. 

Gary


----------



## teacherman (Dec 24, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Stihl sucks!





spacemule said:


> hairy monkey balls.



Is this a "mule" deer?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PGOsVnCdpo&feature=channel_page

The saw looks like an 044, and it does the job well, from the looks of it.....


----------



## spacemule (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> whats your purpose? i said teh point was for no negativity, but sinse you have to be a #### what kinde of saw do you run, walmart home depot modle?
> Please fill me in. if ran 6 huskys and 5 of them had bad throtle responce but it was most likley owner error but they are well built saws no harm in having both. But why we an a hole
> Matt


Actually, you condescended to tell everyone what to post, so naturally I had to make the point that your wishes mean just slightly less than a big steaming pile of compost scrapings to folks here.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 24, 2008)

Erick said:


> Matt, Space doesn't run a saw but he does work at Homer Dipshot.... he even sold a fuel cap once for one of those Pouluskys so now he knows all there is to know about everything.



Actually, the saws I currently own are listed on my profile page. But really, WGAS?


----------



## snowyman (Dec 24, 2008)

First top handle saw I had new, 015.

Don't use these much now but they aren't bad saws: 009 x 2, 010, 012, 019t. 


Favourite: 020T
Ms200T

Others:
024S
034
034S
and a BG85 Blower.

Never had a problem with any of them.


----------



## polexie (Dec 24, 2008)

Got 14 running Stihl´s. They are al taken well care of because they have to bring in the money since a year. Quit my job as a policeofficer and started as an arborist.

The list

200t (2x),024super,028wb,038,038super,038mag,361(2),660(2),880(2),BLK.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Dec 24, 2008)

MS361
MS660
S10
08s


----------



## Joe B (Dec 24, 2008)

Here in the mountains of Franklin county Virginia a Still is better than a Stihl


----------



## lmalterna (Dec 24, 2008)

JoeB,
Amen brother- my "Cherry cough medicine" is ready for pickup! 



MS180- newish but I like the light weight and smooth revving

MS440- minty and my all over the place saw. does everything really well.

MS460- came to me real sick and may move on.


I run Dolmar and Husky as well... all make good/better/best quality saws.
2Door


----------



## bump_r (Dec 24, 2008)

Didn't Bruce Hopf do this to every friggin' brand before he got the boot? 

Here's the Stihl one.

http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=75329

This topic doth sucketh. Sucketh, indeed.


----------



## Buzsaw (Dec 24, 2008)

066/MS660 (heat). Cons - the clutch springs, heat generator wires too filmsy, viberation (mount replacement often), mount recesses (crankcase) too exposed to damage. There are other things (air filter) etc. which in my opinion could be improved. Overall, I like the 066 for its dependability and its excellant power to weight ratio.

056 - just use once in awhile.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

bump_r said:


> Didn't Bruce Hopf do this to every friggin' brand before he got the boot?
> 
> Here's the Stihl one.
> 
> ...



woops didint see that when i was serching? well people are still enjoing talking about their saws and learning pros and cons of each saw. 
Matt


----------



## huskystihl (Dec 24, 2008)

2- 192t 12"
1- ms 260 16" use these three more than anything else daily

1 ms361, great saw just never used it, an in betweener for what I do. FOR SALE if anyones interested.

372xp 20" awesome ground saw, maybe best saw ever made IMO

ms 460 32", replaced a stolen 575xp. all time classic, just not the filtration system of husky and the new generation of stihls. Lots of nocking off the filter throughout the day but like the 372 maybe one of the best saws ever made.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Actually, you condescended to tell everyone what to post, so naturally I had to make the point that your wishes mean just slightly less than a big steaming pile of compost scrapings to folks here.


ok ass ####, i can be an ass hole to but it doesnt get you anywhere? Maby thats whay your sitting hear talking #### cause you got fired for being a ####?
#### you you ####ing ####
Matt


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

Alot of you are liek me with my guns, I use about 3 of them regularly but i have to have the other 30. You use them once in a while but you have your favorits and its almost imposible to let them go. 
Inless your trading for soemthing better/newwer....
Matt


----------



## Janjac (Dec 24, 2008)

I have the saws below and wish for a ms 660, hope to get it soon.  MERRY CHRISTMAS:greenchainsaw:


----------



## huskystihl (Dec 24, 2008)

I think almost every topic on here has been covered at least 10 times. I'm guilty of it to so don't sweat it, eventually you run out of things to talk chainsaw. It's bound to happen. It's christmas for cryin out loud, everyone needs to lighten up!


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

Janjac said:


> I have the saws below and wish for a ms 660, hope to get it soon.  MERRY CHRISTMAS:greenchainsaw:



You will not be disapointedw ith a 660 their great iv been using mide for 4 days and i love it already. Im going easy to break it in. They are a somewhat big ex;pence but if you way in teh savings on oil and wood slaes it pays foritself in the first month. 
MTD spliters are great to my supris i got mine of r600 and nothings been able to stop it an dits so simple and reliable. 
Matt


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

huskystihl said:


> I think almost every topic on here has been covered at least 10 times. I'm guilty of it to so don't sweat it, eventually you run out of things to talk chainsaw. It's bound to happen. It's christmas for cryin out loud, everyone needs to lighten up!



+1


----------



## yo2001 (Dec 24, 2008)

only problem I have with my saws it always wantsmore sibilings. 

I got to run a 031 av this week now I want a 041av. Such a different saws from what I am use to but kind of made me grin running one.


----------



## Janjac (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi matt
I'v already tried the ms 660 in some very big beech trees and i loved it, and i want't to buy one but got a good offer on the 460 wich has been a beauty to work with.
And my Mtd has not meet anything that it wouldn't split yet, and i don't think it will. and more


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 24, 2008)

teacherman said:


> Is this a "mule" deer?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PGOsVnCdpo&feature=channel_page
> 
> The saw looks like an 044, and it does the job well, from the looks of it.....



Do ya think there was any hair in the neck meat? Nahhh, all of it was in there!:jawdrop: 

BTW, this has been a great thread. 

I am currently laughing with tears in my eyes!

Matt9923, just ignore space, he won't go away, but you can still ignore him.

I have to admit, his extremely poignant input here, has me really bust'n a gut.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Do ya think there was any hair in the neck meat? Nahhh, all of it was in there!:jawdrop:
> 
> BTW, this has been a great thread.
> 
> ...



It doesnt bother me much... Its sad tho, i agree a little funny i know he doesnt care but soem peopel respect the post.


----------



## 318firebug49 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Small CAD- but there's still hope for growth*

041AV- purchased new in the 70's by my dad. Still running strong.
038 wood boss
020
044
460 mag (Favorite) dpm,full wrap,24" full chisel
Bars ranging from 12" to 36" all hand filed with a chisel file, full and skip
Stihl 16" climbing hand saw w/leg sheath (don't remember the number)


----------



## spacemule (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> ok ass ####, i can be an ass hole to but it doesnt get you anywhere? Maby thats whay your sitting hear talking #### cause you got fired for being a ####?
> #### you you ####ing ####
> Matt



Who's an #######? You're making my point here bub. Thanks.


----------



## Farmall Guy (Dec 24, 2008)

046, 20" bar, I dont use it a whole lot any more but it still starts and cuts great. I use it more for limbing than anything else

066, 28" bar This is my go to saw, great power to weight and way faster than the 046. Shes an older non decomp 066 magnum with the duel port cover. This is one saw I dont even think about running with out ear plugs, but I love it.

I hope to be adding a MS880 with a 36" bar to the list after the first of the year, I want to get my taxes figured out before I go and drop close to 2 grand on a saw. I definatly dont need it, the 066 has plenty of power for the 36" bar but I've always wanted one. With the new EPA regs it looks like its now or never soooo  

I definatly need to stay away from this site, before I came here I thought 1 saw (my 046) was all I'd ever need (just got to dream about the rest), you guys showed me the light :greenchainsaw:


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> I t doesnt bothe rme a bit what can you do soem peopel just are permanent (rest of post deleted due to inappropriate use of the alphabet.)
> Matt



Just trying to point out the humor...

These threads can be fun and informative. I know there can be a lot of hogwash in the middle, but it sometimes keeps things entertaining.


----------



## Fettlst (Dec 24, 2008)

Running
066 Mag
044
036 Pro
MS260 Pro
024
MS180c

Not running
038 Super
TS350
TS350


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 24, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Actually, you condescended to tell everyone what to post, so naturally I had to make the point that your wishes mean just slightly less than a big steaming pile of compost scrapings to folks here.



Nothing personal Matt, but that right there was some funny sh1t!


----------



## Tim Carroll (Dec 24, 2008)

I have Just one, my 029. It has been very trouble free the ten years that I have had it and it has been a good firewood saw. It is a bit heavy but considering my first saw was Pro Mac 610 it was definetly an improvement in the weight category. My Dolmar 5100 S will out cut it but we will see if the Dolmar will take the abuse my 029 has taken over the last ten years. Mine wears a 20" bar .325 chain, a modded muffler and it cuts northern oak just fine.


----------



## bump_r (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> I t doesnt bothe rme a bit what can you do soem peopel just are permanent deleted in my reply holes. Anyway my favorit shirt says "more stuff I don't want in MY post' Matt



Any bets on when the ban-hammer drops?


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 24, 2008)

bump_r said:


> Any bets on when the ban-hammer drops?



I am wondering about that myself!


----------



## b1rdman (Dec 24, 2008)

MS290
031AV
361
038AV Super


I don't know what all the fuss is about the* 290.* It cuts just fine and I've never had a tree complain about the p/w ratio. Not long ago I posted that it's generally in the back of my pick-up (it really is)because it's never failed me and it won't break my heart if it disappears.

The *031AV* was a non runner I found at an auction. New piston and a little honing put it back into runnable shape but I really don't run it much. I should probably let her run a little this winter.

Picked up the *361* because everyone else was. I'm easily influenced. There's nothing I can say about that hasn't been said already. I actually don't run it much because I because I'm a tad of a saw slob and it deserved to be taken car of. It's the only saw that I drain and clean thoroughly after each use. That and I love my *038*.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 24, 2008)

but Husqvarna Rocks!

The Rocket Donkey usually is going in the out door, but I like what he's doing in this thread... LOL

Ian


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

ok sorry for the bad language, w/e i dont see getting mad over soem words on the computer.... i just didint want a bunch of randoem stuff and most peopel put down good info.
Happy holidays
Matt


----------



## bump_r (Dec 24, 2008)

You may want to go edit post 51 - You may not care about the language, but there are some that do. Some people do read these forums with their kids and ladyfolk about. Some of them carry a pretty big stick, and some are just good guys you don't want to offend just because they are good guys.


----------



## brncreeper (Dec 24, 2008)

I have some Stihls, they're not bad (660 is my favorite). I have some Husky's and they're ok too. I want a 390xp.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

ya i fixed it. I just wanted to shut him up but its not worth it..
Thanks


----------



## Brian S (Dec 24, 2008)

Just an 026, love it.

Only cons I can think of are lackluster air filter and the kill switch position often kills the engine from brushing up against my body when moving in the bush. This never happened with any other saw except the Stihl.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 24, 2008)

I run four gallons of mix through the BR-420 a couple of days ago. It run wide open for about six to seven hours a day and never missed a bit. Started back easy after running a tank through it. It will run an hour and a half on one tank. I have a bunch of leaves to blow.


----------



## joatmon (Dec 24, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Stihl sucks to be me!



Spacey,

Some things never change.

Merry Christmas,

Joat


----------



## landyboy (Dec 24, 2008)

Ms 180. Shes petite, but what a hottie. I cant believe what it cuts and how fast sometimes.
026. Recently,indecently stripped to the basics. Rebuilt with promise of good times to come,


----------



## bump_r (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> ya i fixed it.


Thanks, man.



matt9923 said:


> I just wanted to shut him up


You're not the first, definitley not the last!



matt9923 said:


> but its not worth it..
> Thanks


Nope, it's not. Just view it for the entertainment value and move on. You did, as you will see in your travels, throw the gauntlet - he just responded as most here expected him to. 

Space - You're in rare form in this thread, ya done good!

Back under my rock, carry on.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 24, 2008)

matt... ya don't have to just start thread after thread to fit in... trust me... on any forum you ever go to... when you are a new guy, and start throwin' up old topics thinkin' you are doin' the forum some justice... won't really go anywhere. It will always turn in to a pissin' match between you and the guys that have been around on the board for a long time.

Should they/I just ignore the newbie posts, and just go on our way. We should... key word there is "Should"... But no... it's impossible. It's like being addicted to crack. You have to read them... 

A lot of people think that when they come here and start the "Which super cool, freakin' amazing saw do you guys love" threads... and then they get some flack... just don't understand.

I'm all for discussion... but just starting a thread to start a thread is pointless... It's like all the "I found a super cool, freakin' amzing saw on Craigslist/Ebay for everybody... just doin' my part." threads... they only take up space and really do nothing for anybody. Have a few people bought saws that way? I'm sure there have... but I would trust buyin' a saw out of the Tradin' Post here and other forums where I know people, than before I would buy a saw on a whim on ebay from a post I read...

You can post whatever you want... but just remember... just because you think it's a cool topic, and are enthusiastic about it... don't mean everybody else will...  Just a grain of salt...

Jump in... join the discussions, contribute, rant, rave, laugh, poke fun, get mad, praise, agree, disagree, but most of all... have thick skin my friend...

Merry Christmas mang... 

Gary


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> matt... ya don't have to just start thread after thread to fit in... trust me... on any forum you ever go to... when you are a new guy, and start throwin' up old topics thinkin' you are doin' the forum some justice... won't really go anywhere. It will always turn in to a pissin' match between you and the guys that have been around on the board for a long time.
> 
> Should they/I just ignore the newbie posts, and just go on our way. We should... key word there is "Should"... But no... it's impossible. It's like being addicted to crack. You have to read them...
> 
> ...



I understand when i serched i didint finde anythign on this but was later informed of a few thet were very similar. 
I realy wanted to know what saws wer good and bad or liked the most because i buy new used saws soem to rebuild and if their are 5 peopel who say onley good things on a saw ill type that saw in and get one of them instead of somethign peopel genaeraly dont like. 
Thanks Gary i do add my .02 cents or ask questions on relevent topic but soemtiems cant finde it. Ill try to keep new general threads down.
Matt


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 24, 2008)

Good post, Gary.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> ya i fixed it. I just wanted to shut him up but its not worth it..
> Thanks



Ah, grasshopper, the harder you squeeze a palm of sand, the less you grasp. 

Now, will that take you two beers or three to not make sense of?


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 24, 2008)

HI REXY!!!  

Gary


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Ah, grasshopper, the harder you squeeze a palm of sand, the less you grasp.
> 
> Now, will that take you two beers or three to not make sense of?



.......


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Stihl sucks!



This isint to start any more problems but what do you not like about your 034 that i see you have in your profile? I found one nerby in the clasifides for a fair price?
Matt


----------



## Erick (Dec 24, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> HI Nacho!!!
> 
> Gary



I fixed that for ya Gary.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Dec 24, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Ah, grasshopper, the harder you squeeze a palm of sand, the less you grasp.
> 
> Now, will that take you two beers or three to not make sense of?



Rex,
Just because your _grasp_ of the obvious is impared, it doesn't mean everyone else has the same _ass_fliction.


----------



## ac900tc (Dec 24, 2008)

My 034av Super (similar to 036) has been a great saw and has cut most all of my firewood for the past 8 years or so. It is a screamer, and has been bulletproof! It wears a 16 or 20 in. bar. My 025 is my lightweight limbing saw, and has been trouble free, but doesn't get used a lot. MY father has an 029 farm boss. It runs good, but is heavy after running it awhile.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> ya i fixed it. I just wanted to shut him up but its not worth it..
> Thanks


Cant its a Colan with an inlet and an outlet continuous flow


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 24, 2008)

*Yes I'm a Stihl fan.*

I have posted this picture before, I have added a few since picture was taken.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Dec 24, 2008)

Trigger-Time said:


> *Yes I'm a Stihl fan.*
> 
> I have posted this picture before, I have added a few since picture was taken.



Just changed my computer desktop to your picture.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 24, 2008)

Trigger-Time said:


> *Yes I'm a Stihl fan.*
> 
> I have posted this picture before, I have added a few since picture was taken.



Man, you should have just "felled" that tree. It looks like you stuck it to death!:greenchainsaw: 






BTW, great pic.


----------



## Peacock (Dec 24, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Man, you should have just "felled" that tree. It looks like you stuck it to death!:greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many of those do you guys want to bet are pinched? 

Merry Christmas fellas!!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 24, 2008)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Just changed my computer desktop to your picture.



I use it at work  





PA Plumber said:


> Man, you should have just "felled" that tree. It looks like you stuck it to death!:greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> BTW, great pic.



2007 ice storm fell it and many others for me........It's milled and in the barn.
It made a good amount of lumber.











Peacock said:


> How many of those do you guys want to bet are pinched?
> 
> Merry Christmas fellas!!



I pinch my share 




.


----------



## PatrickIreland (Dec 24, 2008)

I for one rarely read the forum without a kid on each shoulder, and the lady on my lap. God damn, those 8-year olds love chainsaws and are just excited to read the posts!



bump_r said:


> You may want to go edit post 51 - You may not care about the language, but there are some that do. Some people do read these forums with their kids and ladyfolk about. Some of them carry a pretty big stick, and some are just good guys you don't want to offend just because they are good guys.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

PatrickIreland said:


> I for one rarely read the forum without a kid on each shoulder, and the lady on my lap. God damn, those 8-year olds love chainsaws and are just excited to read the posts!



understand, thanks for telling me to change it goal wasnt to offend anyone. 
Matt


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 24, 2008)

You can keep the saws, but I'll take about 50 of those trees for firewood.

Ian


----------



## PatrickIreland (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> understand, thanks for telling me to change it goal wasnt to offend anyone.
> Matt



It wasn't me who asked you - I'd be happy for there to be no swear filter.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> understand, thanks for telling me to change it goal wasnt to offend anyone.
> Matt



Kudos to you and "Thank you" from me. 

I do enjoy the threads a lot more without all the "beeps" over the writing.

Now, your original post...

026 - First saw I bought new. 13 years old and it just gets better with age. Like: ease of starting and dependability.
441 - First felling saw. Smooth, fuel sipper, and easy on the hands. The anti vibe is a little "squishy" but I do like it now. This is my favorite firewood saw.
440 - Bought it to see what all the "Hooplah" was about. Yep, it's "all that." Light, nimble and full of grunt. Excellent felling/limbing combo.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> This isint to start any more problems but what do you not like about your 034 that i see you have in your profile? I found one nerby in the clasifides for a fair price?
> Matt



Who said I don't like my 034?


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 24, 2008)

Trigger-Time said:


> *Yes I'm a Stihl fan.*
> 
> I have posted this picture before, I have added a few since picture was taken.



would you mind if used that photo for my desktop?

here is a caption idea... "When Stihls Attack!!"


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey Trigger - you ever going to get those saws dirty?


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 24, 2008)

*Stihl saws I own and what I think.....*

Of my saws, MS 170... runs like crap hardly use it, but cuts well when running well with little chain. 

020 runs awesome balanced well sounds great and cuts fast w/ spark arrrestor removed

260 pro favorite saw for limbing, air filter clogs too easy though

361 great saw no complaints

056 tons of power a little heavy but super durable, air filter clogs too fast though

066 I modded the muffler cuts very fast, well balanced and relatively light.

088 great saw for big wood and milling. No complaints. Full skip chain works best on 36" bar. Much easier to sharpen too. 

I have owned a 034 which was a good powerful saw and a ms290 which was a weak boat anchor


----------



## parrisw (Dec 24, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> matt... ya don't have to just start thread after thread to fit in... trust me... on any forum you ever go to... when you are a new guy, and start throwin' up old topics thinkin' you are doin' the forum some justice... won't really go anywhere. It will always turn in to a pissin' match between you and the guys that have been around on the board for a long time.
> 
> Should they/I just ignore the newbie posts, and just go on our way. We should... key word there is "Should"... But no... it's impossible. It's like being addicted to crack. You have to read them...
> 
> ...



I'd rep ya Gary, but alas, I'm all out!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 24, 2008)

parrisw said:


> I'd rep ya Gary, but alas, I'm all out!!


I'm not, i'll try him in about two hours.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 24, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> I'm not, i'll try him in about two hours.



Thanks.


----------



## mimilkman1 (Dec 24, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> matt... ya don't have to just start thread after thread to fit in... trust me... on any forum you ever go to... when you are a new guy, and start throwin' up old topics thinkin' you are doin' the forum some justice... won't really go anywhere. It will always turn in to a pissin' match between you and the guys that have been around on the board for a long time.
> 
> Should they/I just ignore the newbie posts, and just go on our way. We should... key word there is "Should"... But no... it's impossible. It's like being addicted to crack. You have to read them...
> 
> ...



Well said   

Kyle


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Who said I don't like my 034?



Well the stihl sucks comment hints at you not likeing the saw, but i do no what your goal was and it seemed to work, good job....
Matt:monkey:


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> Well the stihl sucks comment hints at you not likeing the saw, but i do no what your goal was and it seemed to work, good job....
> Matt:monkey:



I see you have met Space. Did you know he won an award not long ago, have a look, post 26,hehe


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1244435#post1244435


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I see you have met Space. Did you know he won an award not long ago, have a look, post 26,hehe
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1244435#post1244435


LOL, I remember that one, AND it is a deserving award.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, I remember that one, AND it is a deserving award.




I think he will win it again in 09', LOLOLOL


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I see you have met Space. Did you know he won an award not long ago, have a look, post 26,hehe
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1244435#post1244435



AHHAAH thanx my freind thats a good one. As long as hes having fun i dont care... he does make teh forum intresting after you get used to him like i have had to. 
Matt


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> AHHAAH thanx my freind thats a good one. As long as hes having fun i dont care... he does make teh forum intresting after you get used to him like i have had to.
> Matt



Yeah he means no harm, he just likes to slip in those sly comments to get folks riled up. I figure he considers himself a sexual intellectual or in simple terms a f-cking know it all,LOLOL


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Yeah he means no harm, he just likes to slip in those sly comments to get folks riled up. I figure he considers himself a sexual intellectual or in simple terms a f-cking know it all,LOLOL



second that HAHA hes OK


----------



## iCreek (Dec 24, 2008)

Currently have two Stihls....

029, (with my FIL 066)







MS 361 (recent craigslist find)


----------



## Erick (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> second that HAHA hes OK



Ole Space is a lot of things, but *OK* aint one of them.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 24, 2008)

I own and use a few Stihls to fund my CAD. and I seldom list all the saws I own in one post but here are the Stihl`s I have. 
MS260, 026 PRO, 026, 028x2, 028 Super, 041 AVx2, 036PRO, ms 440x2, 044x2, 066 and a MS660 on its way. I work all these saws except the 041 AV, and find them all to be very reliable and powerful saws, I can match the saw to what I have to deal with and therefore do not have to force a small saw to do a bigger saws work. I have only had two things go wrong on any of them in the 10 years I have been running Stihl saws and could have started raving about them being a POS. but all machines have some mechanical problems sometimes. I had one brand new MS440 lose a flywheel side bearing with 5-6 tanks of gas used the nylon spacer melted, on another MS440 the carburetor could not be tuned in to get the saw to idle slow enough to get the chain to stop turning and it had a flat spot near WOT, after a couple weeks of trying to adjust it out the dealer replaced the carb and have no more problems for the last 5 years with it.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> second that HAHA hes OK




I knew his moma and daddy. Why they gave me a pic of Space as a baby. He was a twin ya know, guess which one is Space,LOL


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

PatrickIreland said:


> It wasn't me who asked you - I'd be happy for there to be no swear filter.



Well i cant complain, I dont pay for the site manage the site keep the site up.
So if i dont liek it i can leav, so im cool with following the ruels and keeping everyone happy. (well most)
Thats how i see it im not against you but this is a great site and this is one reason why its safe for all ages people ext... 
Matt


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I knew his moma and daddy. Why they gave me a pic of Space as a baby. He was a twin ya know, guess which one is Space,LOL



AHAHAHA o man thanks that just made the night  
Thanks for that
Matt (you get soem rep for that)


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Matt back on topic*

I like Stihls. I got a few, all dayumm good saws..


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> AHAHAHA o man thanks that just made the night
> Thanks for that
> Matt (you get soem rep for that)



Space will chime in like he always does and I'll make a AZZ outta him like I always do,LOLOLOL


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I like Stihls. I got a few, all dayumm good saws..



Im jelous an drueling all over myself. How much you have invested? 
How many workers you have to run all those saws?
Matt


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> Im jelous an drueling all over myself. How much you have invested?
> How many workers you have to run all those saws?
> Matt



I have no workers, they are just my personal saws I've built up over time. Neat hobby I say.

Ready for a laff, check your rep, you will die laffing,hehe


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 24, 2008)

Tom,

What's up with some of those saws having orange rear handles?


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Tom,
> 
> What's up with some of those saws having orange rear handles?



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh, means they were free.....


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I have no workers, they are just my personal saws I've built up over time. Neat hobby I say.
> 
> Ready for a laff, check your rep, you will die laffing,hehe



Thanks man that was funny im still laughing :greenchainsaw: 
Matt


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> Thanks man that was funny im still laughing :greenchainsaw:
> Matt



You earned it and gave my foot a rest,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh, means they were free.....



I see. I'd really like to be quiet about it all and stuff. 

Maybe we can work something out. I do have a few gaps in my chainsaw lineup.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Tom,
> 
> What's up with some of those saws having orange rear handles?



I dont see any orange handles? the bottom pice your suposed to put your foot to start it? My 039 has that inform me if i am being dum agian.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> I see. I'd really like to be quiet about it all and stuff.
> 
> Maybe we can work something out. I do have a few gaps in my chainsaw lineup.:greenchainsaw:



Beleive it or not I got another rack with four more of those orange handle saws waiting for heart transplants. I took one of those 290's and redid it to a 390. All you have to do is change the jet in the carb when you go from a 290 cylinder to a 390 cylinder. That saw comes very very close to my 361 cut wise.

Its the one sitting near the post on the floor. That saw really runs good...


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> I dont see any orange handles? the bottom pice your suposed to put your foot to start it? My 039 has that inform me if i am being dum agian.



PA means the back trigger handle. The bottom parts are orange. If you look close there are more white back handles in that line up than orange. 

The white back handles are on the pro Stihl's. The orange hande ones are homeowner. That is unitll you go back many years. Some Stihl pro saws had orange bottom back handles that were considered a pro saw like the old 031 and such..


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Beleive it or not I got another rack with four more of those orange handle saws waiting for heart transplants. I took one of those 290's and redid it to a 390. All you have to do is change the jet in the carb when you go from a 290 cylinder to a 390 cylinder. That saw comes very very close to my 361 cut wise.
> 
> Its the one sitting near the post on the floor. That saw really runs good...




I am a little concerned. I only see one 441 in the pic. Can it be?


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> I am a little concerned. I only see one 441 in the pic. Can it be?



One is all a man needs. That saw is Da Prince. I really like that saw. Been perfect since day one.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> PA means the back trigger handle. The bottom parts are orange. If you look close there are more white back handles in that line up than orange.
> 
> The white back handles are on the pro Stihl's. The orange hande ones are homeowner. That is unitll you go back many years. Some Stihl pro saws had orange bottom back handles that were considered a pro saw like the old 031 and such..



Oh i gotcha my 032 is white my 039 in white or orange idk orange i think and my 660 is of course white :greenchainsaw: 
Out of all those saw which one do you run the most?
Matt


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I have no workers, they are just my personal saws I've built up over time. Neat hobby I say.
> 
> Ready for a laff, check your rep, you will die laffing,hehe


I bet their all for sale. I'm jelous. Nice rack of saws. You have more than the dealers here do.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> Oh i gotcha my 032 is white my 039 in white or orange idk orange i think and my 660 is of course white :greenchainsaw:
> Out of all those saw which one do you run the most?
> Matt



My favorite is my one of my little 026's. I got a few of those. They are dead solid reliable and have never let me down. Whenever I go make a buck a 026 goes on the truck. 

Next up saw wise is that 441. Super smooth, easy on fuel, good cutter. 
Next up is that new 660 I fired up not long ago. That thing is fun..


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> I am a little concerned. I only see one 441 in the pic. Can it be?




PA I was just thinking. I got another 039 out in the shed in good shape but needs a cylinder/piston and maybe a carb cleaning. Saw is in real good shape. You want to fill that gap with a orange handle your welcome to it. I don't need two of em..


----------



## spacemule (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Space will chime in like he always does and I'll make a AZZ outta him like I always do,LOLOLOL



Why Thall has even had poems 'writ about him. I think this one aptly fits this post.  

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1244035#post1244035


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> My favorite is my one of my little 026's. I got a few of those. They are dead solid reliable and have never let me down. Whenever I go make a buck a 026 goes on the truck.
> 
> Next up saw wise is that 441. Super smooth, easy on fuel, good cutter.
> Next up is that new 660 I fired up not long ago. That thing is fun..



Now how about that.

Just cut some wood on Monday. The two saws on the job...

Yep, 026 and the 441. Didn't run the little saw, but it did get a ride in the truck just the same.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> PA I was just thinking. I got another 039 out in the shed in good shape but needs a cylinder/piston and maybe a carb cleaning. Saw is in real good shape. You want to fill that gap with a orange handle your welcome to it. I don't need two of em..



Sure, I'm interested. I'll get a pm sent.

Thanks.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 24, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Why Thall has even had poems 'writ about him. I think this one aptly fits this post.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1244035#post1244035


The one from joat under it is the best.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Why Thall has even had poems 'writ about him. I think this one aptly fits this post.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1244035#post1244035



Where ya been Space, took you awhile to get here, you been out with ya sister again,LOLOL


----------



## Erick (Dec 24, 2008)

MS260 goes to every tree I cut  It goes up from there depending on the size of the tree, but it's usually 260/460 combo or the. 260, 044, and a 660.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

Erick said:


> MS260 goes to every tree I cut  It goes up from there depending on the size of the tree, but it's usually 260/460 combo or the. 260, 044, and a 660.



I like my 026/260's 

Ya know I was talking with a man down in NC. Seems he's up to no good. I saw the carb he's putting on a 026 he's fooling with, unreal. If that saw will handle that much fuel it should be a bad mother. The carb is off a 880, dayumm thing is huge..


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Where ya been Space, took you awhile to get here, you been out with ya sister again,LOLOL



AHAH nothing else to say


----------



## spacemule (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Where ya been Space, took you awhile to get here, you been out with ya sister again,LOLOL



I have other things partially occupying my attention at the moment. Besides, it's more fun to watch you lot speculate and get antsy about what I'm doing.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> AHAH nothing else to say



LOL, Space and me pick at each other all the time, all in good fun. 

Space is in school to be a lawyer. I didn't want to be the one to tell him but even if he becomes a lawyer its still not a good reason to think you can date ya sister and get by with it,LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I have other things partially occupying my attention at the moment. Besides, it's more fun to watch you lot speculate and get antsy about what I'm doing.



Psst look up,LOLOL


----------



## Erick (Dec 24, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I have other things partially occupying my attention at the moment. Besides, it's more fun to watch you lot speculate and get antsy about what I'm doing.



*FISH ON!!!!*


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, Space and me pick at each other all the time, all in good fun.
> 
> Space is in school to be a lawyer. I didn't want to be the one to tell him but even if he becomes a lawyer its still not a good reason to think you can date ya sister and get by with it,LOLOLOLOLOL


Where he lives it's legal.lol


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Psst look up,LOLOL



Ya its all good fun if im laughing its worth it. 
Thanks for making this an interesting hour.
Matt


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> Where he lives it's legal.lol




    

Good one. Space is gonna getcha for that one...


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Good one. Space is gonna getcha for that one...


Aww he's allright. He will be easy on me. Besides i know where a picture of him is to post.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> Aww he's allright. He will be easy on me.



O ya hes harmless but will let him think he is mr big man... SHHHH we cnat tell him he might get sad.
LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> Aww he's allright. He will be easy on me. Besides i know where a picture of him is to post.




LOL, well try to leave his twin sis outta this,heheehhee


----------



## parrisw (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I see you have met Space. Did you know he won an award not long ago, have a look, post 26,hehe
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1244435#post1244435



LOL, understatement at best. How many years running now has this award gone to Space?? 



THALL10326 said:


> I knew his moma and daddy. Why they gave me a pic of Space as a baby. He was a twin ya know, guess which one is Space,LOL



   



THALL10326 said:


> Space will chime in like he always does and I'll make a AZZ outta him like I always do,LOLOLOL



LOL, kick his azz Tommy.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


>



Wheres his dad? why is he letting his daughter near that thing, looks like hes been tapping that since he was a real young aZZ!


----------



## Bowtie (Dec 24, 2008)

028 Super...I like it, not as impressed as I thought I would be, but time will tell the tale. Its in almost excellent condition.

361...Im not going to the curing cancer BS. Its a wonderful saw, I LOVE IT. It always goes into the timber with me. Perfect firewood saw, a man cant ask for a better saw.

044...Heaven with a chain. This saw is not ever for sale, its going in the coffin with me. Did I mention I like this chainsaw a lot?

064...This saw is a strong running stallion of my small fleet. I love running it, but really dont use it a whole lot. It is a very well made saw, feels great, runs like a striped ass ape, and isnt as heavy as a person might think.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

World to Space, Space you better getcha butt back in here and play. Seems the posts are piling up on ya and your not replying, whats up with that, thats not like you. Are ya feeling ok???


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> 028 Super...I like it, not as impressed as I thought I would be, but time will tell the tale. Its in almost excellent condition.
> 
> 361...Im not going to the curing cancer BS. Its a wonderful saw, I LOVE IT. It always goes into the timber with me. Perfect firewood saw, a man cant ask for a better saw.
> 
> ...



Bowtie that 028, if everything is right with it, will impress you ohhhhh in about 20-25 yrs from now. Those saws seem to last forever...


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> World to Space, Space you better getcha butt back in here and play. Seems the posts are piling up on ya and your not replying, whats up with that, thats not like you. Are ya feeling ok???


You can bet he's reading and getting responses ready.lol


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> World to Space, Space you better getcha butt back in here and play. Seems the posts are piling up on ya and your not replying, whats up with that, thats not like you. Are ya feeling ok???



He noticed some ichy bumps around his lower area? maby his siter isint as loyal as he is? Hes on webmd.com rite now i bet....
LOL MATT


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

Common space im guna start feeling bad you gatta defend yourself. Or ill just feel like a big bully? 
Matt


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> You can bet he's reading and getting responses ready.lol




No kidding, its not like him to sit and watch. He's got them wheels turning for sure......


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 24, 2008)

:jawdrop: This thread is gett'n downright ugly.


----------



## Bowtie (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Bowtie that 028, if everything is right with it, will impress you ohhhhh in about 20-25 yrs from now. Those saws seem to last forever...



She is near right. New fuel filter and spark plug as well as a carb rebuild today. That little mother is gonna get run hard tomorrow. Se was dyin on me, didnt want to idle warm or restart. She was running nice after the work, and tomorrow we shall see if my work will pay off. I pres/vac tested it as well, and perfect. I am willing to be patient with this little saw, I have wanted one for a long time. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> :jawdrop: This thread is gett'n downright ugly.



Its Spaces fault, he's ignoring us, dayumm his hide, shames on him, and its Christmas Eve, how could he do us like this, LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> She is near right. New fuel filter and spark plug as well as a carb rebuild today. That little mother is gonna get run hard tomorrow. Se was dyin on me, didnt want to idle warm or restart. She was running nice after the work, and tomorrow we shall see if my work will pay off. I pres/vac tested it as well, and perfect. I am willing to be patient with this little saw, I have wanted one for a long time. :greenchainsaw:



Trust me if its right that saw will run many many years. I getem in the shop all the time. Look like they been in a war. 20 plus years old, owners say fix it, don't care what it costs. Those saws have a big following....


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> :jawdrop: This thread is gett'n downright ugly.



Its all clean fun (Sorta)we mean no harm LOL. Ill let up on my buddy SPACE


----------



## Erick (Dec 24, 2008)

Careful there matt, ole Space is study'n to be a lieyer ya know, which means he really gets off on arguing from a losing position....... and this aint his first rodeo.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> Its all clean fun (Sorta)we mean no harm LOL. Ill let up on my buddy SPACE



Oh, I'm not looking for anyone to take it easy on ole Rex. 

I was merely stating an observation.

Rex can well enough take care of himself. Once you've been here a while, it will be evident. 

Also, I haven't been here long, but I don't really remember of Space ever getting really rattled. I could have easily missed it though. Lots of threads on here.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Oh, I'm not looking for anyone to take it easy on ole Rex.
> 
> I was merely stating an observation.
> 
> ...



True, he does quite well.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Trust me if its right that saw will run many many years. I getem in the shop all the time. Look like they been in a war. 20 plus years old, owners say fix it, don't care what it costs. Those saws have a big following....



Gatta love the ones who have been coming in with snow blowers and say fix them ill wait??? WHAT?? are you mad i have 20 of them in line you let it sit all summer and now you want it in 2 minuts? sorry budd you outa luck. 
"prevention is key" I tell them every year how to not have the problems that cost them but they dont learn. If somone has soemthing that in bad shape and i want it i say ill cut it off your price of a differnt one if you give me the old one and iv onley had one person say no.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Dec 24, 2008)

200T -12"
290 - 16"
441 - 20"
660 - 25"-36"

I love them all. 

Also FS - 55R
and FS - 250R


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

Erick said:


> Careful there matt, ole Space is study'n to be a lieyer ya know, which means he really gets off on arguing from a losing position....... and this aint his first rodeo.



Yep he stays on the lossing side most of the time but once in a while those gusts of wind come and push him over to the winning side of the fence. LOL


----------



## Bowtie (Dec 24, 2008)

:jawdrop: Santa just visited our house. Samantha and Loren Clay will be pleased in the morning...


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Also, I haven't been here long, but I don't really remember of Space ever getting really rattled. I could have easily missed it though. Lots of threads on here.



I would hope no one would really take a internet post personal, somone 1000 miles away has no effect on me but we all have to have soem fun. 
Thanks for the posts it shows what peopel think when they see ower hits to space. Im confident hill get me back...


----------



## XJWoody (Dec 24, 2008)

*Lucy's first picnic*

Got to run the first three tanks through Lucy today. 1 - 14" cookie and lots & lots of 18" wedges & noodles galore. 10-18" dia oak rounds. 

A few tach runs showed 11k-12k in the cut being a happy spot. Not dogged but nor babying either. 18" of rip on a sharp 20" RSC. 460 vs whatever, this is a strong saw.















I think I'll keep her...


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 24, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> I would hope no one would really take a internet post personal, somone 1000 miles away has no effect on me but we all have to have soem fun.
> Thanks for the posts it shows what peopel think when they see ower hits to space. Im confident hill get me back...



sorry for starting the whole space fight i really hijacked the thread


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

Dam Hackers!!

Ye steh 460s a great saw i just go the 660 and wow! My next saw is a one had clibe rthen a 044 or 440 441 or 460, screw it ill just get them all. Just take a few shots befor i signe the bill and theirs no going back...
Matt


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> True, he does quite well.



He has a few buttons. However, ya'll know me, I'd never try to push them.


----------



## teacherman (Dec 24, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> He has a few buttons. However, ya'll know me, I'd never try to push them.



Hope it wasn't the "Button" buck...... heck it wasn't really a mule deer, looked like a whitetail to me. But the saw was definitely a Stihl!

Oh, btw Merry Christmas, everybody!


----------



## resotek (Dec 24, 2008)

XJW... That last picture of your 460 is awesome! Great looking saw!


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2008)

MARRY CRISTMAS to all


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Dec 25, 2008)

Stihl saws I have owned

028 Super





031





044





056 Mag2





064





084 #1





084 #2





MS440


----------



## snowyman (Dec 25, 2008)

bump_r said:


> Didn't Bruce Hopf do this to every friggin' brand before he got the boot?
> 
> Here's the Stihl one.
> 
> ...



So that's why he's over at another forum posting on everything.


----------



## Ultimus_ab (Dec 25, 2008)

*Ms-460*

I am new here. Great site! I just bought a brand new Stihl MS-460 and Love it! 28" full chisel half skip chain. I cut firewood in the fall and winter time so everything I cut is usually dead and dry as a bone. It cuts like a hot knife thru butter. Love the saw!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 25, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I like Stihls. I got a few, all dayumm good saws..



Where are your Huskys and Dolmars - in your bed-room? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 25, 2008)

Ultimus_ab said:


> I am new here. Great site! I just bought a brand new Stihl MS-460 and Love it! 28" full chisel half skip chain. I cut firewood in the fall and winter time so everything I cut is usually dead and dry as a bone. It cuts like a hot knife thru butter. Love the saw!



Welcome im fairly new myself, GO STIHL
Matt


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 25, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Bowtie that 028, if everything is right with it, will impress you ohhhhh in about 20-25 yrs from now. Those saws seem to last forever...



They seem to do, problem is that they weight like the 361.......


----------



## woodyman (Dec 25, 2008)

Brian S said:


> Just an 026, love it.
> 
> Only cons I can think of are lackluster air filter and the kill switch position often kills the engine from brushing up against my body when moving in the bush. This never happened with any other saw except the Stihl.


Same with me,should be getting my other 026 that I plan on porting after I get a few more tools.Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 25, 2008)

Anyone have a small tophandle saw for sale or repair? Im looking for one
Matt


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 25, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Where are your Huskys and Dolmars - in your bed-room? :greenchainsaw:



The trash where they belong!! LOL

Im jokeing they make good saws im just more used to stihls and parts are easier to get around here. 
Matt


----------



## woodyman (Dec 25, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> The trash where they belong!! LOL
> 
> Im jokeing they make good saws im just more used to stihls and parts are easier to get around here.
> Matt



I have husky and stihl but like the huskys better.As for parts the huskys if they do need a part will usually regrow there own,they also will raise the dead I hear(Ha-Ha)


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 25, 2008)

woodyman said:


> I have husky and stihl but like the huskys better.As for parts the huskys if they do need a part will usually regrow there own,they also will raise the dead I hear(Ha-Ha)



AHAAH i wish, somones using their imagination.
They are bolth good saws


----------



## TRI955 (Dec 25, 2008)

Ah, Yes, I do have ONE lonely Stihl S-10 top handle. I like it because it's old, slow, heavy, and LOUD!!!!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 25, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> The trash where they belong!! LOL
> 
> Im jokeing they make good saws im just more used to stihls and parts are easier to get around here.
> Matt



He is having a :love1: affair with a NE346xp.......


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 25, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> He is having a :love1: affair with a NE346xp.......



Maby the 3120 xp.........LOL
but no im not
I like any saw i get for free :greenchainsaw:


----------



## spacemule (Dec 25, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Its Spaces fault, he's ignoring us, dayumm his hide, shames on him, and its Christmas Eve, how could he do us like this, LOLOL


Hey Tommy, I've heard that Stihl fan boys like to cut pine so they can lick the sap off their bars and smear it all over themselves. Is that true?

I guess that's where "sap suckers" comes from, huh. ;-)


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 25, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Hey Tommy, I've heard that Stihl fan boys like to cut pine so they can lick the sap off their bars and smear it all over themselves. Is that true?
> 
> I guess that's where "sap suckers" comes from, huh. ;-)



Voice of experience??


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 25, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Where are your Huskys and Dolmars - in your bed-room? :greenchainsaw:




No they out in the shed with the rest of em. I didn't post those because Matt was making this the Stihl club thread. For you though, here ya go,


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 25, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Hey Tommy, I've heard that Stihl fan boys like to cut pine so they can lick the sap off their bars and smear it all over themselves. Is that true?
> 
> I guess that's where "sap suckers" comes from, huh. ;-)



Around here everyone cuts oak. What your saying might be true where your from but then again alot strange things go on there,hehehe


----------



## LazyJ (Dec 25, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> MARRY CRISTMAS to all



At least Space is literate, that right there is painful to look at


----------



## Erick (Dec 25, 2008)

LazyJ said:


> matt9923 said:
> 
> 
> > MARRY CRISTMAS to all
> ...



You could spend good money and still not get entertainment like this.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 25, 2008)

LazyJ said:


> At least Space is literate, that right there is painful to look at



HAHAH gatta love it + some rep for ya
Thanks for that comment
Matt


----------



## spacemule (Dec 25, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Around here everyone cuts oak.


Ah I see, if a Stihl fanboy can't control himself around the sap, he's best to just stay away from it eh? Makes sense.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 25, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Ah I see, if a Stihl fanboy can't control himself around the sap, he's best to just stay away from it eh? Makes sense.



You have the problem but you wont admit it eh?
At least he does LOL
Matt


----------



## windthrown (Dec 25, 2008)

My current and past Stihls are all listed in my sig line...


----------



## teacherman (Dec 25, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Hey Tommy, I've heard that Stihl fan boys like to cut pine so they can lick the sap off their bars and smear it all over themselves. Is that true?
> 
> I guess that's where "sap suckers" comes from, huh. ;-)





spacemule said:


> Ah I see, if a Stihl fanboy can't control himself around the sap, he's best to just stay away from it eh? Makes sense.



Is that the best you can do? Tsk, tsk. Those Home Despot employee meetings must be taking their toll.......:greenchainsaw: 

Does the discussion of conifer sap qualify this thread for "sticky" status?


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 26, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Ah I see, if a Stihl fanboy can't control himself around the sap, he's best to just stay away from it eh? Makes sense.



So what your saying is you can't stay away from the sap then, okkkk, doesn't surprize me, hell ya couldn't stay away from ya sister either,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 26, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> So what your saying is you can't stay away from the sap then, okkkk, doesn't surprize me, hell ya couldn't stay away from ya sister either,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


LOL, You seen his sister Tom, Just wondered how she looked. Ive seen his pic, Hope she doesn't look like him.LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 26, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get a muffler stud for a stihk 039 saw? 
I broke one off like an idiot.
Matt


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Dec 26, 2008)

I've got some used studs PM so I can get your address.


----------



## coppersnowblue (Dec 26, 2008)

021- Good little saw I don't use much anymore. Going to teach my son on this saw some day.
MS361-Fun saw to run light and powerful, just about bought a 390 instead glad I didnt my cousin has one and I dont like it all that well.
MS660-Awesome saw big power for big wood, havent had it very long (early Christmas gift)


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 26, 2008)

Fresh pic of mine.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 26, 2008)

matt9923 said:


> Does anyone know where to get a muffler stud for a stihk 039 saw?
> I broke one off like an idiot.
> Matt



Uh... your dealer?

Gary


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 26, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Uh... your dealer?
> 
> Gary



Ya i gess but bloodonice is sending me some. My dealers slow and it would take 3 days to find teh part and 2 to order then 2 weeks to get.....
I would prefer to make my own  then use them. 
But they always do find the part! so i have to give them soem credit. 
Matt


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 28, 2008)

Lookin to add soem saws to my collection anyone have any for cheep/ free
fixer uppers ext..
im looking to add a 015 or 020 but not shure wich
This threads been dead LOL
Matt


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 29, 2008)

This is my rig, usually with a trailer or wood splitter!
WOW pic wont upload??????


----------



## Banshee (Jan 3, 2009)

This is all my opinion. 

I think the Stihl's overall are a little better built, have a better balance, more expensive on parts, have greater resale.
I think the Huskies overall are faster than Sthil's, have a better air injection system, take better to mods, cheaper on parts, the dealers are better to deal with, you see more Huskies used by loggers than Stihls. 

Remember this is all opinion. I prefer Huskies, but don't have any trouble owning/running a Stihl.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2009)

Banshee said:


> This is all my opinion.
> 
> I think the Stihl's overall are a little better built, have a better balance, more expensive on parts, have greater resale.
> I think the Huskies overall are faster than Sthil's, have a better air injection system, take better to mods, cheaper on parts, the dealers are better to deal with, you see more Huskies used by loggers than Stihls.
> ...



I guess, i also like both saws but use mostly stihl onley bacause that what iv always had and know how they are built and work.
My dealer sells both stihl and husky, He said he sells more stihls up her in the north east. Most of the dealers around here ar more on the A hole side. Even when you in their spending $$$$.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 3, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I guess, i also like both saws but use mostly stihl onley bacause that what iv always had and know how they are built and work.
> My dealer sells both stihl and husky, He said he sells more stihls up her in the north east. Most of the dealers around here ar more on the A hole side. Even when you in their spending $$$$.



I forgot to mention the Stihl's are also faster revving and I really like the one switch for chock/kill/etc. I harder to flood a Sthil because you forgot to turn the kill switch on.

I think on the subject if you limit yourself to just one brand. Then your going to miss out on advantages and improvements the other brand offers. 

My 372xp is a great saw, but the anti-vibe kills me after a few hours. So I go to my 044 when my arms can't take any more. The 044 is a great saw also, but it's slower than my 372xp so I can't get as much cut, but it doesn't wear me out as quick. 

It's a Ford/Chevy/Dodge thing. No one is better than the other IMO.


----------



## breymeyerfam (Jan 3, 2009)

Banshee said:


> It's a Ford/Chevy/Dodge thing. No one is better than the other IMO.



:agree2:


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2009)

yep i agree


----------



## Banshee (Jan 3, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> yep i agree



It's all one big happy family at my house.


----------



## rebel3.0 (Jan 3, 2009)

All that I have is a 017, but its way better than any 361opcorn:  :monkey:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2009)

The MS361xp is the only really good Stihl, as they stole the engine design from Husky......


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> The MS361xp is the only really good Stihl, as they stole the engine design from Husky......



Get this husky rubish outa here !!!! 
LOL why can they bolth be good?
Matt


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> So what your saying is you can't stay away from the sap then, okkkk, doesn't surprize me, hell ya couldn't stay away from ya sister either,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




....but your current favourite is a Husky, isn't it...... :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> ....but your current favourite is a Husky, isn't it...... :jawdrop: :jawdrop:



Wana give me or sell me a husky and ill runn it and probly like it.
Are huskys easier to work on then stihls?
Matt


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> ....but your current favourite is a Husky, isn't it...... :jawdrop: :jawdrop:



Favorite Husky would be my 346. I like that 346 alot so it is my favorite Husky for sure. Great limbing saw, no question about it. All around use and only one saw to choose from the 361 gets my nod overall. Favorite brand gotta go Stihl merely because I know them like the back of my hand and I do think they are better built along with more detail to fit and finnish. Even so though I get a kick out of that 346, mean little saw thats so easy to limb with, yup Troll I'll give Husky credit on the 346NE, they got that baby right.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 3, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Favorite Husky would be my 346. I like that 346 alot so it is my favorite Husky for sure. Great limbing saw, no question about it. All around use and only one saw to choose from the 361 gets my nod overall. Favorite brand gotta go Stihl merely because I know them like the back of my hand and I do think they are better built along with more detail to fit and finnish. Even so though I get a kick out of that 346, mean little saw thats so easy to limb with, yup Troll I'll give Husky credit on the 346NE, they got that baby right.



Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a blue moon.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> The MS361xp is the only really good Stihl, as they stole the engine design from Husky......



Now thats a stretch, a huge one,LOLOL Husky has never been able to match Stihl in resale value, in sales or in longivity. They can't match Stihl in the market because of thier shareholders. Stihl can forecast years ahead without worry, Husky cannot because of it being a public owned company. Look at the sales figures for 2008 and see which company is hiring and growing and which one is laying off around 1000 people. That says it all as to who rules the market. The true measure of a good product is how well it sells. If its good it will sell and Stihl is the sales king. 

Sorry to burst your bubble Sawtroll, even so have a beer,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a blue moon.



LOL, good one there Big. Whats really puzzling to me is in that camp the 372 gets all the glory and praise. Hell I wouldn't trade that 346 of mine for two 372's. My 372 runs good, always has, regardless of the oil problem, but its never impressed me. It runs like a 70cc saw and nothing more. The impressive thing about the 346 is how small and easy to handle it is, I can swing that saw around like a butcher knife in limbs, its very easy to use. I give Husky credit on that saw, its made for zipping limbs without much work for the operator, they did a good job of keeping it very small, lightweight and powerfull....


----------



## okiefirewood (Jan 3, 2009)

036 pro 
025 
ms210

all great saws as far as im concerned


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2009)

heres my saws. uploading piocs sucks and photo bucket sucks


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 3, 2009)

My favorite two..........  





.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2009)

04ultra said:


> My favorite two..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup that just wins. Those are the 2 best made saws ever. No question. Their so good you can get them at crap-mart! I hear the yonly caust $80 and last 2 months. Im impressed


----------



## flyboy (Jan 3, 2009)

Stihl 031AV.

Love this saw. Dependable as long as you maintain it (it is a quite a few years older than me). Great balance. It works much lighter than it weighs. Very easy to work on. Great sound. Great low end torque. 

Stihl BR400 leaf blower.

Cleared 8" of fluffy dry cold snow from my driveway a couple days ago.. Got it for free at the dump. Put a little work into it and now it is darn near perfect. It does need a new cylinder base gasket though. Even with that leaking, it pulls 7450 RPM according to the tech tack 20.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 3, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Yup that just wins. Those are the 2 best made saws ever. No question. Their so good you can get them at crap-mart! I hear the yonly caust $80 and last 2 months. Im impressed


He's joking, He has more 066 and 660s than most stihl dealers.LOL


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 3, 2009)

04ultra said:


> My favorite two..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey ultra i had those at the ohio GTG today and brad was impressed with my wildthing!!


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> He's joking, He has more 066 and 660s than most stihl dealers.LOL



LOL i know i was being as sarcastic as he was


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 3, 2009)

04ultra said:


> My favorite two..........
> .



Nice to see you are upgrading.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 3, 2009)

REally nice 660


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks man it grat used it all day cut and hauled out 6 cords and split 1


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 3, 2009)

A couple of my favorites........




.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

04ultra said:


> A couple of my favorites........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That 2 x 4 on the right hand of the pic makes it look like you are bunching the herd!


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2009)

04ultra said:


> A couple of my favorites........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im disapointed man you dont have enough!!! get more LOL


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 3, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Im disapointed man you dont have enough!!! get more LOL





I have 13 running 066's and 660's


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2009)

04ultra said:


> I have 13 running 066's and 660's



wow you mad LOL
you selling any?


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 3, 2009)

Let's see here. 015,025,360pro,(ms310,034 stolen recintly),029super,038AV, and working on a 046magnum, custom built Stihl pole saw, 3(Fs55r)weedeaters,Bg55 blower. That's it, for Stihl other than that 2(poulan 3300 Foresters, echo280E, poulan wood skark, Mac Timberbear, another mac same design as the timber, and 141 husky. Damn I need to do some thinning.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 3, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> wow you mad LOL
> you selling any?





Huskys yes ....


Stihls no........

Dolmars no.........


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Huskys yes ....
> 
> 
> Stihls no........
> ...



Wich husky an dhow much$


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 3, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Wich husky an dhow much$



242xp.......not 

261/262......not

262xp.........not

288.......not

288........not


288.........not

288.........not 


346xp old maybe


372xp maybe 

375K yes

395xp spoken for 

3120xp x 2......not 


there are more .....


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2009)

04ultra said:


> 242xp.......not
> 
> 261/262......not
> 
> ...



How much for the 346xp and 372xp?


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 3, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> How much for the 346xp and 372xp?





not selling on this site........  




.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2009)

04ultra said:


> not selling on this site........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where? flea bay?


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 3, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> where? flea bay?



Local Pickup only


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Local Pickup only



oh ok nvm


----------



## Rickochet (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a variety, but love my Stihls best!


----------



## Banshee (Jan 4, 2009)

Interesting fact. If you look on the first page of AS today and count the threads that are threads about Stihl or Husky problems you will find

That for Stihls you have 

Fuel line problems with a 210
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=85292

025 won't stay running.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=85260

024av problems
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=85285

Problems with a bar for 290
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=85235

039 doesn't have much power
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=85254

026 runs poorly
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=85281

Starting problems 024
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=85255

090 with burnt piston.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=85209

Rebuilding a 076
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=46935

Welch plug problems on an 076 
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=84975

And threads about problems with Huskies

0

Not bashing one of the other, just pointing out an interesting fact.

J/K'ing guys couldn't help myself.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 4, 2009)

Banshee said:


> Interesting fact. If you look on the first page of AS today and count the threads that are threads about Stihl or Husky problems you will find
> 
> That for Stihls you have
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha ha LOL opcorn:


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 4, 2009)

ultra how do you dicide on wich saw to pick up in the morning?


----------



## Evan (Jan 4, 2009)

yup muffler mod the wild thing and you no longer need truck load stihl to get a cord of fire wood,

we have one 310 and shes been a good saw for the money.


also noticed not a single ms 270 or 280 in the list, hmmmmm are they junk or are the new or what.

also noticed huskys makn a come back at the end of the thread


----------



## Banshee (Jan 4, 2009)

Evan said:


> yup muffler mod the wild thing and you no longer need truck load stihl to get a cord of fire wood,
> 
> we have one 310 and shes been a good saw for the money.
> 
> ...



If someone was bashing Stihl's I would stand up for them. Same as if someone was bashing Huskies, I would stand up for them too. Same as Dolmar. I would do it in good fun though. 
I own all three and I really can't see one band being better than the other. Now one certain saw vs. another might be a different story. 


But the thread isn't fair to Husky owners because it says "Stihl club". Most Husky owners might not even open it. I didn't until I ran out of threads to read.
Label it "Husqvarna club" and see how the poll goes.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 4, 2009)

Banshee said:


> If someone was bashing Stihl's I would stand up for them. Same as if someone was bashing Huskies, I would stand up for them too. Same as Dolmar. I would do it in good fun though.
> I own all three and I really can't see one band being better than the other. Now one certain saw vs. another might be a different story.
> 
> 
> ...



It was just to group together all the stihl owners and what they thaught of them. But obviouly its spirald into anyhting you can thinkg of? 
Matt


----------



## parrisw (Jan 4, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> It was just to group together all the stihl owners and what they thaught of them. But obviouly its spirald into anyhting you can thinkg of?
> Matt



I think he was just trying to make a point that the Poll in this thread is biased. Since the topic is STIHL CLUB, so granted most people that open the thread are going to chose Stihl as the better saw. ?????????????


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 4, 2009)

parrisw said:


> I think he was just trying to make a point that the Poll in this thread is biased. Since the topic is STIHL CLUB, so granted most people that open the thread are going to chose Stihl as the better saw. ?????????????



LOL that the point lol
Id hope stihl would win (nomater what it will) especialy in a stihl thread
Matt


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 4, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> ultra how do you dicide on wich saw to pick up in the morning?





I always pack a 660 for ever occasion.......Its easy .


----------



## rheima (Jan 4, 2009)

*stihl or husky*

MS390
041Farm Boss[2]
031AV
015
I have had such good luck with them I am not willing to change!


----------



## parrisw (Jan 4, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> LOL that the point lol
> Id hope stihl would win (nomater what it will) especialy in a stihl thread
> Matt



Ya, there is more Stihlheads on this site then Huskyheads. I have both, and not one is better then the other.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Favorite Husky would be my 346. I like that 346 alot so it is my favorite Husky for sure. Great limbing saw, no question about it. All around use and only one saw to choose from the 361 gets my nod overall. Favorite brand gotta go Stihl merely because I know them like the back of my hand and I do think they are better built along with more detail to fit and finnish. Even so though I get a kick out of that 346, mean little saw thats so easy to limb with, yup Troll I'll give Husky credit on the 346NE, they got that baby right.




I agree on the 361 as an all-round saw, but the 346xp is eating into its domain - and so is the 372xp from the other end..........


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> I agree on the 361 as an all-round saw, but the 346xp is eating into its domain - and so is the 372xp from the other end..........



Won't fuss with ya on either point. Seems every Husky man has a 372 and a 346. I find the 346 more appealing to me than the 372 and not because my 372 has a issue. The 346 for its intended use really shines due to how easy it is to use. The 372 on the other hand is just another 70cc saw to me. Neither will phase the 361 in sales because most folks only want one saw for all around use and in that case the 361 has em both beat, I don't think there is a better multi purpose saw on the market today than the 361.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 5, 2009)

I can honestly say that Stihl and Husky are better than nothing! 


















Well, most Huskies are anyway.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 5, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Won't fuss with ya on either point. Seems every Husky man has a 372 and a 346.



Huh, both guys have both saws? lol


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 5, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> Huh, both guys have both saws? lol



Ouch!


----------



## nitro (Jan 5, 2009)

*stihl club?*

i didnt know stihl made clubs , do they come in different sizes . 
do they make PRO clubs or MAGNUM clubs?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 5, 2009)

Silly... they make HUSKY CLUBS:greenchainsaw:


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 5, 2009)

nitro said:


> i didnt know stihl made clubs , do they come in different sizes .
> do they make PRO clubs or MAGNUM clubs?



You better believe it!! They come in all shapes and sizes like small, med, large (small in your case) and yes their MAGNUMS


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 5, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Ya, there is more Stihlheads on this site then Huskyheads. I have both, and not one is better then the other.


Just like the real world


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Just like the real world



Yes true, You are a truthful speaker. :greenchainsaw: 
Matt


----------



## xcr440 (Jan 5, 2009)

read sig. I havn't had any problems with mine and they get abused by me.


----------



## 74craig (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow i just read all 19 pages.That was some enjoyable reading.I have ms290 and it's a great saw!I can't wait to get my next Stihl!


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 6, 2009)

74craig said:


> Wow i just read all 19 pages.That was some enjoyable reading.I have ms290 and it's a great saw!I can't wait to get my next Stihl!





Long live the 029/290.......


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 6, 2009)

74craig said:


> Wow i just read all 19 pages.That was some enjoyable reading.I have ms290 and it's a great saw!I can't wait to get my next Stihl!



WOW i give u credit for that and yes thsi has been a twisted thread but a good one. 
Matt


----------



## teacherman (Jan 6, 2009)

Here are some of them.........







Add an 032, ms440 NWOB, 038 Mag, a pair of 056 MAg 2s, 028 Super, I think that is it.....

I will be turning loose of an 056 or two, an 084, an 032, and an 038 Mag, all in great shape, hope to find a really nice 064. A perfect saw plan would be as follows:
009, 200, 200T, 192T, 026, 028S, 036 Pro, 044, 440, 460, 064, 056 M2, 084


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 6, 2009)

I recognise one of those 084's


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 6, 2009)

Some nice saws Teacherman.


----------



## rocky226 (Jan 6, 2009)

Stihl 021 good small saw for limbing downed trees.
Stihl 028 wood boss. Love it great saw for firewood.
Stihl 280 ms just traded it for it. The 028 is getting very very old.
Stihl 076 super a fixer upper.


----------



## iCreek (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is a recent picture after putting my 18" .325 MS361 bar on my 028 AV Super, and getting a new 20" bar and chain for my 361.


----------



## teacherman (Jan 6, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> I recognise one of those 084's


Yup. It works, too!









It was a hot day, and the saw was a bit warm, thus the tarp.....


----------



## spacemule (Jan 6, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Yup. It works, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you doing with your left hand?


----------



## teacherman (Jan 6, 2009)

spacemule said:


> What are you doing with your left hand?



Go see the vet. You are one sick puppy.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 6, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Go see the vet. You are one sick puppy.



Uh huh, that's what I thought.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 6, 2009)

no man he just an Azz he should be put down but soemhow he just keeps staying around....... Its a tyradgedy in my book. 
Matt


----------



## teacherman (Jan 6, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> no man he just an Azz he should be put down but soemhow he just keeps staying around....... Its a tyradgedy in my book.
> Matt



Or at least "fixed." Some vets will do that reel cheep........:check:


----------



## spacemule (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmm, I ain't the one groping for things with a silly grin on my face. . .


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 6, 2009)

Mules are castrated when they are born....


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 6, 2009)

looks like space isint going to be having much funy anytime soon. Especialy since his sister.........hmm idk


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 7, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Yup. It works, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE! You'll need longer bars as the kids grow though...


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 7, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> Mules are castrated when they are born....





  :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 7, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> Mules are castrated when they are born....



Naw,

Just sterile.
Everythings there.....Just don't work.......Hmmmmmm


----------



## willsaw4beer (Jan 7, 2009)

*Proud new owner/ old 034*

Got my first Stihl yesterday, an old 034av. Dumped out the gas that was in there, new 93 octane 50:1 Ultra, played with the carb and it runs real good. It came with safety chain, gonna be the first thing to go... Hopefully I don't own too many Husky's to be posting on this thread.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 7, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> looks like space isint going to be having much funy anytime soon. Especialy since his sister.........hmm idk



You mean Jack and Jenny?


----------



## teacherman (Jan 7, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> Mules are castrated when they are born....



Oh, that's right. Problem solved.



matt9923 said:


> looks like space isint going to be having much funy anytime soon. Especialy since his sister.........hmm idk



Apparently not. MIght oughta leave the sister out of this discussion, since this forum is open to public viewing.....


----------



## belgian (Jan 7, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Here are some of them.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there's way too many orange & white in that pic...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Won't fuss with ya on either point. Seems every Husky man has a 372 and a 346. I find the 346 more appealing to me than the 372 and not because my 372 has a issue. The 346 for its intended use really shines due to how easy it is to use. The 372 on the other hand is just another 70cc saw to me. Neither will phase the 361 in sales because most folks only want one saw for all around use and in that case the 361 has em both beat, I don't think there is a better multi purpose saw on the market today than the 361.



:agree2: :yourock:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2009)

04ultra said:


> I always pack a 660 for ever occasion.......Its easy .



How do you pick the one for the occation?  :yourock:


----------



## FELLNORTH (Jan 7, 2009)

If There Is A Better All Around Saw Than A 361 Let Know, I'm About To Buy One.

Already Have:
Ms 270
023
017


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 7, 2009)

no


----------



## spacemule (Jan 7, 2009)

yes


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 7, 2009)

no 

(arguing with a Donkey is impossible, and this will go on forever, so to save the AS server from crashing, I'll stop my part now. Ignore any more posts from the antagonist.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 7, 2009)

yes

ms7900


----------



## FELLNORTH (Jan 7, 2009)

thanx you guys, and very nice muffler mods for the 361 lakeside!


----------



## teacherman (Jan 7, 2009)

spacemule said:


> yes
> 
> ms7900



Uhhh, yer avatar shows the wrong end of the horse, or donkey, or whatever it is...


----------



## spacemule (Jan 7, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Uhhh, yer avatar shows the wrong end of the horse, or donkey, or whatever it is...



Sorry--I don't cater to your fetishes.


----------



## teacherman (Jan 7, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Sorry--I don't cater to your fetishes.



Ya might wanna keep your bizarre autoerotic transference material out of this forum, unless it involves chainsaws. And we REEEEEALLY do not want to go there......


----------



## spacemule (Jan 7, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Ya might wanna keep your bizarre autoerotic transference material out of this forum, unless it involves chainsaws. And we REEEEEALLY do not want to go there......


I'm not the one asking for avatars of asses dude.  opcorn:


----------



## teacherman (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't you have an ambulance to chase, or a Chicanery 101 exam to study for?


----------



## spacemule (Jan 7, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Don't you have an ambulance to chase, or a Chicanery 101 exam to study for?


Nope.


----------



## Orangedotfever (Jan 7, 2009)

*Just noticed this thread.*

I sold my Jonsered 2145 this fall and went shopping for a new saw. Ended up buying an MS250 Stihl. I hope it gets better as it breaks in because my Jonny had more power.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 7, 2009)

Homeowner class Stihl saws are not known for their power.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 7, 2009)

Orangedotfever said:


> I sold my Jonsered 2145 this fall and went shopping for a new saw. Ended up buying an MS250 Stihl. I hope it gets better as it breaks in because my Jonny had more power.


It will get a little better, are the stihl and 2145 the same size saw.


----------



## Orangedotfever (Jan 7, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> It will get a little better, are the stihl and 2145 the same size saw.



Both are 45cc with 18 inch bars.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 7, 2009)

Orangedotfever said:


> Both are 45cc.


The 250 is stihls homeowner saw, I have one and like it, But can't tell ya if it's gonna be stronger than the jonny. It will get a little more power. Mine has an 18 inch bar and 325 chain and pulls it with no problem.


----------



## Orangedotfever (Jan 7, 2009)

I figure that the 250 will get a little stronger as the rings seat in. I just trim trees and cut up downed branches on my 2.5 acres. I just didn't figure that the power difference would even be noticeable but right now it is.


----------



## FELLNORTH (Jan 7, 2009)

If Its Anything Like My Ms270 It Will Get Better, It Took Mine Almost A Gallon Of Gas ( My Mix 1/4 Vp C12, 3/4 93 Octane Super And 40:1 Klotz Techniplate ) Works Real Good. Smells Nice Too


----------



## windthrown (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, look at my sig line and you can see what Stihls I have and had. 

Now have: 

Stihl 025 and a MS250 (same model, really): my small work in the yard saws. Minuses are: the orange plastic (cheap), plastic area around the clutch, tiny oiler, cheap air filter whose tabs tend to break if removed, PITA to tear down and work on, do not drive a .325 b&c that well. They also tend to not want to start after they are good a hot and been run for a few hours. And they are all vibration prone. They could use a good spring-loaded AV mounted system. I have noticed that on all the 1123 saws that I have had. They also have a cheap plstic chain catcher that is part of the side cover and it is prone to breaking. Pluses are: tons of 1123 saws out there and the parts swap around on all the 021/023/025/210/230/250, light saws, usually dependable, last for a while (longer than an Echo). Between the two models, I prefer the screw-in oil and gas caps on the 025 over the flippey tab tooless oil and gas caps of the 250. I also have a scored 230 that I cannabilize to keep the two running. I plan on selling off all of my 1123 saws and replacing them with a 260 or an 026. Same size, better power, I can run all 3/8 standard chain, far easier to work on, yadda yadda. 

The MS290: I still  my beloved boat anchor. This was the first modern Stihl that I had and used to death on a large 85 acre tree stand. I have felled a lot of trees with this saw. Minuses are: it is heavy for its power, and it has quite a lot of vibration. This line of saws could also stand a good AV spring-mount system. Pluses are: It has the German zing when it is running right, and it will run all day and night. It is depandable, and far easier to work on than a 1123 size saw. It will run 3/8 std b&C and run a 20 inch bar as well. It also has the pro-feature of an adjustable oiler. And it has the metal chain catcher that is stock on pro saws. Also has the advantage pf the 1123 saws that it swaps parts with the 029/031/039/290/310/390. The air filters are far better than the 1123 series with the screw mounts, but they are still lacking. For the price is is a lot of saw. 

Note that the 250 and the 290 class of saws cen be upgraded with rim and drum sprocket drives to replace the stock spur ones. 

The 361: I have a pair of these becasue I like them so much and I got a really good deal on the second one. They make a great pair to take into the woods. Minuses are: they can be a pain to start if they are run dry on gas, and they tend to flood if they are started with the decomp button pressed in when they are cold. The stock dogs are a tad small for the saw. They have small oilers if you want to run a 28 inch bar. Upgradable though. Pluses are: they are good mid-range pro saws, with metal frame and good plastic in the handles. They tear down easilly and they are easy to work on. They are strong runners, have good throttle response, and they will run all day, all night and all the next day and night. I have never had one fail on me. They have good power for the weight. They also have some good modification and upgrade options. Like a 3/4 wrap handle, larger dog spikes, and roller chain catcher. The saw does will with a wide range of bars, from 16 inch to 28 inch. With an 18 or 16 inch b&c I swap out the rim from the stock 7 pin to an 8 pin, to get better chain speed. The torque is otherwise wasted with those size bars. Oh, and the 361 prevents cancer. Since owning one I am cancer-free.

Other ones that I have had: 

Stihl MS210: Too underpowered. Have to run 3/8 picco B&C on it. Same issues with the 1123 saws, but less power. Good for light stuff and trimming. 

Stihl 020AV: Older design. My main issue against these are that Stihl shops no longer carry a lot of the parts for these saws. They are easy enough to work on if you know how to tear them apart. They are pretty much all metal and run good. But they are really really vibration prone and for me casued fast fatigue. They are heavy for their size too. They also have outboard clutches, which I do not like on any saws. And I no longer climb, so having a top handle saw is not needed or wanted. 

Stihl 026: Good little firewood saw. As I said above, I plan on getting another one of these to replace the 1123 line of saws that I have. For the weight they are nimble and light, but they are still a tad buzzy. I was thinking of maybe getting a 270 instead of the 260 for the AV reason. I did not get that much time on this saw as I loaned it to my brother and he ran over it (or his GF did, I never got a straight story). I wish I could have lent him the 210, but my ex would not let me do it at the time. The 026 was a beater though, and had an 025 badge on it for some reason. I have the carcass in storage that I plan on using for spare parts for a better-newer one. 

Stihl MS440 and MS460: These are the dogs ballacks of saws, if you need the power to motor through felling larger diameter trees and bucking up a lot of logs. I was grinning the whole time I used the MS460. It rips through the wood. However, it is a very thirsty saw, and sucks the gas pretty fast. It will drive a monster bar with the high output oiler option. The MS440 is the same saw with a smaller engine in it and slightly lighter than the MS460, but you would not really notice it. The MS440 is no longer made, but it has good saw for its size, and a favorite of many a pro logger in the PNW. The real issue with both of these saws was the vibration and fatigue factor for me. They are very tiring saws to run all day long. They are also heavier than what I am used to running (the 290 and 361). So from a control standpoint, I was leery of using either of them at the end of a long day of cutting, and my arms were sore (I have tendonitis in my left arm pretty bad). If you are bucking a lot, then the weight is not as much of an issue, and just let the saw weight be taken up by the bar in the cut. But for face and back cutting, they get to be too heavy for me to deal with. If I ever need this size saw again in future, I will look at an MS441, or a Husky 372. 

Well, that's my Stihl story.


----------



## teacherman (Jan 7, 2009)

And a good one it is! Good luck healing the tendonitis. Chiropractor, massage, and stretching helped mine.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> no
> 
> (arguing with a Donkey is impossible, and this will go on forever, so to save the AS server from crashing, I'll stop my part now. Ignore any more posts from the antagonist.



You are right!


----------



## FIRESMOKE (Jan 7, 2009)

I currently have 026, T200, 044,and a Shinny 757, and an old homelite xl. 
ran a husky for a few days with some guys I was working with. Seemed very heavy and bulky alot of operator fatigue, I think it was a 395 very big saw.
I used to have a 036 untill it fell of the truck and the guy behind me ran over it. That was most likely my favorite saw for power to weight and ease of using. 757 is a little dissapointing but for the cost a very good purchase for my use.


----------



## teacherman (Jan 7, 2009)

Bump......opcorn:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't have any stihls.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 7, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> I don't have any stihls.



I don't care for them either.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Bump......opcorn:





The white socks look out of place...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## windthrown (Jan 8, 2009)

Ooooh ooooh! Do I see BAR OIL in that first photo? 

Lets :arg: this thread!


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't own any Stihls now, I did buy two back in the 70s. The first one was an 050, a good saw, nice to run, my Super 250 McCulloch could eat it for lunch though. I ran it for 3 months, it met with an accident that left it flattened. The second was an 075, an impulse buy, it was a very good deal, however it failed to meet the dealer's hype of being a direct replacement for a SP125. When I showed up at the job with the 075, the old guys called me a Democrat.

I have never run a Husky.


----------



## joatmon (Jan 8, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> The white socks look out of place...:greenchainsaw:



Andy,

Must be Husky owners with an envious gaze at the world's number one selling chainsaw.

Joat


----------



## joatmon (Jan 8, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Bump......opcorn:



Awesome saws and family.

Joat


----------



## teacherman (Jan 8, 2009)

Wish they were my kids...... I went to a buddy of mine's mom's house in KC to cut up a huge fallen oak that had lain in her yard a few months. It was quite a project. The boys are my friend's nephews. But yeah, they are awesome kids.

The saws at least are mine....


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 23, 2009)

Havent been around in a few months been really busy.... A Lot of spring work needing to be done when spring comes around. As well as rebuilding the boat for fishing season.


Anyone intrested in buying a 032? and does anyone have a good 039 carb?
Matt


----------



## tree md (Mar 23, 2009)

192T
200T
260 (picking it up in the morning)
361
044
441

I plan to buy a new 460 this year before they are a thing of the past and I am looking for a used 064/066/660.


----------



## Orange Hill (Mar 23, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Stihl sucks!



If they only did I could save all of that cash on Craigslist prostitutes.


----------



## Ms290kubota174 (Mar 23, 2009)

192t
290
460
660 impulse buy


----------



## cord arrow (Mar 23, 2009)

> Havent been around in a few months been really busy....



Here we thought mule got a hold of ya'...........


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 23, 2009)

Orange Hill said:


> If they only did I could save all of that cash on Craigslist prostitutes.



AHAHHAHA that was great.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 23, 2009)

cord arrow said:


> Here we thought mule got a hold of ya'...........



That Goat is still around 
I thaught maybe we had lost him


----------



## husky455rancher (Mar 23, 2009)

066 only con is its reavy for my tiny ass to carry around. i tip the scales at 150 lol.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 23, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> 066 only con is its reavy for my tiny ass to carry around. i tip the scales at 150 lol.



My 660 is great its not to heavy. Once i get into it i can use it all day with no problems. Im 180lbs
Matt


----------



## MaddBomber (Mar 23, 2009)

Have: 

*Stihl 011AVeq*- Pros: Light, Powerful for size- Cons: Sucks to work on

*Stihl MS260 Pro*- _Pros_: Light, Gobs of Power, Fun to Run- Cons: None Known

Had:

(2) *Stihl MS250*- Pros: Light, Decent power- Cons: Overworked and smoked the piston... Warenteed for a new one.... Did it again, Got a 260.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 23, 2009)

That'a a mighty fine line up ya got there teacherman.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Mar 23, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> That'a a mighty fine line up ya got there teacherman.



you know they do make longer bar covers. The one on the 084 looks a little inadequate..... haha.... Mike


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 23, 2009)

Mikecutstrees said:


> you know they do make longer bar covers. The one on the 084 looks a little inadequate..... haha.... Mike


LOL, It's not gonna protect much is it.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 23, 2009)

011, 021, 023, 025 X 2, 031, 036, 046 X 2 and two Stihl blowers and polesaw. With about 10 part saws. 

Ask me again later this summer, I hope to add a few more.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 23, 2009)

Raymond said:


> 011, 021, 023, 025 X 2, 031, 036, 046 X 2 and two Stihl blowers and polesaw. With about 10 part saws.
> 
> Ask me again later this summer, I hope to add a few more.


Tell me ya didn't cut the monkey out of the tree.lol


----------



## Raymond (Mar 23, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Tell me ya didn't cut the monkey out of the tree.lol


No I have a few monkey pics from an old chat room I still play in sometimes. Don't go there much anymore after stumbling onto A.S. though.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 24, 2009)

This is the first and the only web forum I have ever been part of. KInd of restores some of my faith in humanity..............and then there's that mule feller..... or star-hinny, or some such type of thing....

Oh well it balances out the good parts.............:greenchainsaw:

I have bought so many chainsaws in the past year, it boggles the mind. Somebody posted a while back a statement about "these men will get you addicted in the worst way."..or some such nugget of pure truth...

DOes anybody remember that post? It was in somebody's sig for a while.

I like AS, though it kind of keeps me from doing things that would be more productive..........


----------



## jstroder (Mar 24, 2009)

Stihl Saws

028 WoodBoss
038 Mag II
056 Super


....Lookin' for more....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Mar 27, 2009)

Stihl 460 Magnum, 25" bar. I like it, hardly broken in yet, seems light for its size. Cold natured as hell. Wish it started easier. 

Stihl 110 combi system, my best investment to date. Has made me a lot of money! Pole saw, hedge trimmers, and weed eater heads. 

Today, bought a 460, 440, and a HT110 power pruner, all used but not much. Looks like I'm a Stihl guy now.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 27, 2009)

sig.


----------



## SprungMonkey (Mar 28, 2009)

*My stihl 015....*

I have a little 015 and at an Idle it has a ringing noise that goes away when you rev it up. I'm pretty sure its the clutch but if anyone has another idea let me know and where to go to get the parts too. Also how do I figure out what year it is? All the saws I've seen say stihl on the side but mine has the cross cut saw behind it and is just a plain 015. Any good sights I can check out?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 28, 2009)

SprungMonkey said:


> I have a little 015 and at an Idle it has a ringing noise that goes away when you rev it up. I'm pretty sure its the clutch but if anyone has another idea let me know and where to go to get the parts too. Also how do I figure out what year it is? All the saws I've seen say stihl on the side but mine has the cross cut saw behind it and is just a plain 015. Any good sights I can check out?



015 is pretty old, if you give your dealer the serial #, he might can tell ya. Some saws have that ringing sound coming from their clutch area, normal but it's hard to say if yours has another problem without hearing it.


----------



## jstroder (Apr 5, 2009)

jstroder said:


> Stihl Saws
> 
> 028 WoodBoss
> 038 Mag II
> ...



And a newly acquired MS 361:greenchainsaw::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## teacherman (Apr 5, 2009)

SprungMonkey said:


> I have a little 015 and at an Idle it has a ringing noise that goes away when you rev it up. I'm pretty sure its the clutch but if anyone has another idea let me know and where to go to get the parts too. Also how do I figure out what year it is? All the saws I've seen say stihl on the side but mine has the cross cut saw behind it and is just a plain 015. Any good sights I can check out?



Piston slap. "Cling clang" when returning to idle, and when at idle.


----------



## Evan (Apr 5, 2009)

026, 310, 044, 084


----------



## smokinj (Apr 21, 2009)

260 pro and ported 460 no problems yet


----------



## Dibbs (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Bowtie that 028, if everything is right with it, will impress you ohhhhh in about 20-25 yrs from now. Those saws seem to last forever...



But treat your Muffler well as Stihl have discontinued manufacture of them..........


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 21, 2009)

Here's a new addition. Oh boy, and what a saw it is...

Any guesses?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 21, 2009)

PA Plumber said:


> Here's a new addition. Oh boy, and what a saw it is...
> 
> Any guesses?


Looks like 066/660 to me


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 21, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Looks like 066/660 to me



Yessir, ladies and gents. We have a winner!

In fact, the label plate is missing from the top cover, so I can't tell which.

Got three of these today. One runner, one complete parts saw, and the beauty queen pictured above.


----------



## Scandy14 (Apr 21, 2009)

020 Super
024AV
024 Super
MS260
028AV
028 Super
029 Parts Saw
031AV
034AV
034AV Super
038AV
041AV
041 Super
042AV
048AV


----------



## Raymond (Apr 21, 2009)

PA Plumber said:


> Here's a new addition. Oh boy, and what a saw it is...
> 
> Any guesses?


Looks like it went through someones digestive system. Just funnin':hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 21, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Looks like it went through someone digestive system. Just funnin':hmm3grin2orange:



No problem here. She could definitely use a face lift.

Think'n of giving her a good clean'n and starting out on craigslist. If no go, tossing it on ebay just to see what happens.


----------



## Raymond (Apr 21, 2009)

PA Plumber said:


> No problem here. She could definitely use a face lift.
> 
> Think'n of giving her a good clean'n and starting out on craigslist. If no go, tossing it on ebay just to see what happens.


I hear ta. A good cleaning will make a big difference. 
Has anyone in here figured out a good way to doctor up a handle, broke in the back like that?


----------



## beefytheroadrun (Apr 21, 2009)

009-i could cut as much and as easily as my mac 3516 but i think it will last much longer. 056av-heavy but powerfull and sounds awesome. in the big stuff it might not be as fast as the newer saws but keeps pulling and starts and restarts every time.


----------



## Nosmo (May 12, 2009)

I am a small acreage property owner and cut my own firewood. I recently found this site and really enjoy the forums.

MS 250C
MS 260 Pro


----------



## Smokerr (May 12, 2009)

MS270 (only one I have)

In my opinion, its the best saw out there in its class.

Single feature wise maybe is the anti vibration system. Zero vibration affects no mater how long I have been cutting. 

Otherwise, you look at it and on the surface it looks like a decent saw, but not spectacular. 

Use it, and there’s something about the combination of the ergonomics and usable power that makes it a delight to use. 

Its a case of looking at specs and the experience it and finding that the sum of use, far exceeds the paper specs. 

Plenty of cutting power even with 18 inches of bar buried and having to cut from the other side to finish. Arms are not fatigued at the end of the day (everything else is dragging). Hands and fingers just fine. 

I have had some discussions with Stihl technical on the saw, and the way he put it was spot on. You should not discuss the saw unless you have used it. 

I think you can comment on general features and such, but you should have used the saw before you say, this is the one you should use for that application.


----------



## Sawdustmaker (May 19, 2009)

bump.


----------



## crane (May 20, 2009)

034 and a 070

Think I got all I can handle:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 20, 2009)

019t.260pro,032,044,460,066 the 460 will be leaving soon replaced by a ported 372xp.


----------



## teacherman (May 20, 2009)

Raymond said:


> I hear ta. A good cleaning will make a big difference.
> Has anyone in here figured out a good way to doctor up a handle, broke in the back like that?



Check the link at the bottom of my sig.


----------



## Raymond (May 20, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Check the link at the bottom of my sig.


Ya did a fine job Teach. I asked that question a couple weeks os so before you posted that. 
I run nothing but STIHL's so I do plan on needing that soon. Thanks


----------



## thomas72 (May 20, 2009)

I've got a 090 and a ms441. The only complaint about my 090 is that it's not an av model. The only complaint about the ms441 is that I do not get to use it enough.


----------



## porky616 (May 20, 2009)

ive got a 066 mag and a ms880 and my only complaint is the air filter on the 880.other than that beautiful saws, pleasure to use


----------



## fredmc (May 20, 2009)

I own a Stihl FS-66 best damn trimmer I ever had. Too bad the can't make a stock saw worth a crap. Maybe they should stick to trimmers. Overpriced Cadillacs I tell ya. Stihl sux!oke:


----------



## wakes12002 (May 20, 2009)

I have a MS390 and love it even though it's not a 361. I also have an older 017 that works great for what I use it for. I can't complain about either


----------



## the westspartan (May 20, 2009)

My 028WB and ms441 are the only Stihls I have ever owned and they are both great saws.

I just started using the 028 and it realy impresses me for it's age and displacement. It is a strong little saw.

I use the 441 almost everyday and that saw just flat out rips. Everyone that uses it for the first time is impressed.


----------



## smilin possum (May 20, 2009)

Got all kinds but Stihl rules the roost. They see the most run time.
025,026,028wb,028super, two 029supers,038super,084. Like everything about them that's why I got um and keep buying them when I find a good deal.


----------



## beefytheroadrun (May 21, 2009)

stihl 009 great for limbing- 056 for the big stuff- mac 3516 for everything inbetween for now.untill i can afford the stihl i want for the inbetween stuff


----------



## teacherman (May 21, 2009)

All Stihl. Period. My old buddy Richard once told me, "If you get a chainsaw, make sure it says 'Stihl' on it, and you'll be fine." He has used an 031 for 25 years, cutting about 8 cords a year. I just sold him an 026 with 165 psi, and he is now in the solid state age. Happy as can be. One year warranty on the saw.


----------



## Brushwacker (May 21, 2009)

660 mag After my 1st 1 that was smashed I had a hard time living without. Makes cutting big stuff so much faster.
044 DP Not 1 thing bad to say about it. Handles fantastic for me and pulls the 20" very,very well. My most used saw.
034 I ran an 034 super exclusively about 10 years and sold it since I bought a new Husky 55 + my first 066 mag. I was very sorry especially when I smashed the 066. I was all of a sudden chainsaw poor without a reliable saw with adequate power for my work. That gave me the enthusiasm to buy the fixer upper saws to get my saw line up back to working order and sell a few on the side. The 034 may vibrate a bit more then some but not terrible. I used to think the air filter was a pain until I bought the 55 and had real problems. Now I gladly clean my stihl air filters as they need it through the day. After all they are very easy to service and it takes little time if kept up. The 034 takes up little space in the toolbox and will perform very well with 20" 3/8. I like it for back up to the 044. The 044's air filter is better for long days so its my primary go to saw.
026 ported Had it a few months but I only run it a little more then a few hours. Feels smoother then my previous 026 or the 034. Nice light smaller saw and handles A+++, but I use bigger most the time.
I have an 019 and 191t but hardly use them enough to comment.
Have several saws as project fixer uppers. I'll mention some favorite stihls I've used here and there. I have a fondness for the 048 and the 042 for that matter. They just eat wood well with the little extra weight and torque they feel great bucking things up. An well maintained 041 AV isn't very far behind in smaller logs. The 045 and 056's are nice and it looked to me that the original 045 may have been more reliable, but I rather run the 048 unless the power of the 056mag was needed. If you don't need a bunch of power the 031 and 032's were nice saws in their day and still nice if you don't need better. I haven't enough hours to say how well I like the 361. I do have 1 to get going 1 of these days.


----------



## s.cummings (May 21, 2009)

Have a 051 with 32 inch bar and 404 chain. No problems at all except that it cuts so fast that the swarf can't get out of it fast enough so it clogs up sometimes. I guess I could cut back on the amount of cutters on the chain but when people see it cut they are just amazed. I did have to change the clutch once cause the old clutchs had bi-metal or asbestose liners that fall off after 30 or 40 years the new ones are all steel. 

034 with 18 inch bar 3/8 chain. Lots of balls. 

038 with 20 inch bar 3/8 chain. no problem till lent out and then I had to replace the clutch bell cause the guy said he tightened the chain but the bell just stripped out (Ya that happens all the time I am sure)

Also have a 066 weed eater loads of power but had to clean the gas tank once.

And I do own a Pulan pro 20 inch bar with iddy biddy chain. 3 years old no problems but takes a special nut driver to adjust the low and high needles.
Use this saw for limbing and streching out with one arm to cut cause it is so light. Has about 1/5 the power of a 034 they say it is a 42 cc motor but I think it is more a 30 cc power wise anyway.


----------



## Kogafortwo (May 21, 2009)

the westspartan said:


> My 028WB and ms441 are the only Stihls I have ever owned and they are both great saws.
> 
> I just started using the 028 and it realy impresses me for it's age and displacement. It is a strong little saw.
> 
> I use the 441 almost everyday and that saw just flat out rips. Everyone that uses it for the first time is impressed.



Maybe we're twins separated at birth? Upstate NY, 028 Wood Boss, and a 441 (440 in my case). I grew up north of Utica, btw.


----------



## jburlingham (May 21, 2009)

I have had 2 Stihls personally, and cut with a bunch of Other peoples as well

I had an 038AV that is gone now, and It was awesome but a tad heavy, I now have a 280 which so far seems to be a peppy little saw, but more plastic the I would like to see.


I have used:
036 Pro- Great saw no complaints
026 - Nice smaller saw
and the best saw I ever got my hands on was a Fire Departments MS460R


----------



## the westspartan (May 21, 2009)

Kogafortwo said:


> Maybe we're twins separated at birth? Upstate NY, 028 Wood Boss, and a 441 (440 in my case). I grew up north of Utica, btw.



Your from up here and moved down south and I'm from down south (Kentucky) and moved up here.


----------



## Stihlman441 (May 21, 2009)

Stihls only at my place.


----------



## E.V.A. Sawman (May 26, 2009)

I really like my 046, it is one of few saws I have kept. ms 191t is kind of a funky cool saw. I have had 036's, 360's good saws. We have 6, 441's is our logging operation (shop saws) but my favorite is a 031AV, it is heavy metal, but it runs good, good on fuel and oil, has a nice sound for stock muffler, but best of all it was free.


----------



## teacherman (May 29, 2009)

teacherman said:


> All Stihl. Period. My old buddy Richard once told me, "If you get a chainsaw, make sure it says 'Stihl' on it, and you'll be fine." He has used an 031 for 25 years, cutting about 8 cords a year. I just sold him an 026 with 165 psi, and he is now in the solid state age. Happy as can be. One year warranty on the saw.


----------



## bcorradi (May 29, 2009)

Great pics john....

Is that bigger than 12" wood? I read a thread earlier that said if he is cutting anything bigger than 6-8" he should be opting for the 359 or 361 

Anyone know where you can get a small mount stihl 10" bar? I've concluded thats about the best length bar i'll need for it.


----------



## HittinSteel (May 29, 2009)

I have a 25+ year old 041 that runs like a top. Only thing I don't like about it is the lack of AV. I took care of this problem by purchasing a new 260 last winter. And yes, some how my 260 does just fine cutting hardwood up to the length of the bar (16"). It also is no dog stock as it came to me turning a little more than 14,000 RPM. I love this saw.


----------



## Bowtie (May 29, 2009)

bcorradi said:


> Great pics john....
> 
> Is that bigger than 12" wood? I read a thread earlier that said if he is cutting anything bigger than 6-8" he should be opting for the 359 or 361
> 
> Anyone know where you can get a small mount stihl 10" bar? I've concluded thats about the best length bar i'll need for it.


----------



## boostnut (May 29, 2009)

280, great all around firewood saw
031 - needs a recoil
040 - just needs a tuneup, almost too nice to take out in the woods.


----------



## Smokerr (May 29, 2009)

bcorradi said:


> Great pics john....
> 
> Is that bigger than 12" wood? I read a thread earlier that said if he is cutting anything bigger than 6-8" he should be opting for the 359 or 361
> 
> Anyone know where you can get a small mount stihl 10" bar? I've concluded thats about the best length bar i'll need for it.



Good grief, my brother cuts 18 inch spruce with an old 024 all the time (true, it wore out early after only 20 years or so, but you have to expect that sort of thing when you push them a bit). 

I cut 8 cords a year of 4-12 inch with an MS270. You don't need a 361 unless is 20 9nches plugs consistently, and you are cutting for a living. 

Franky, when I am on the log pile, I cut two and three at a time if they line up, and thats 18 inches or better (if I only cut half of one, I finish it up when I have the other two dropped out of the way) 

If I run into more than the 18 inch bar on the MS270 can cut, I go to the other side. As long as its less than 20% of the time, no issue. 

You need to use your noggin, not what someone says or you read. Worlds full of all sorts of nonsense you need to sort through. If it has a 20 inch bar, you can cut 20 inch wood!


----------



## stihl sawing (May 29, 2009)

Smokerr said:


> Good grief, my brother cuts 18 inch spruce with an old 024 all the time (true, it wore out early after only 20 years or so, but you have to expect that sort of thing when you push them a bit).
> 
> I cut 8 cords a year of 4-12 inch with an MS270. You don't need a 361 unless is 20 9nches plugs consistently, and you are cutting for a living.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on some things but because it has a 20 inch bar don't mean it will go through a 20 inch log. You can put a 20 inch on a woodshark but it ain't gonna pull it through no big wood.


----------



## Nosmo (May 30, 2009)

*20" Wood*

Quote from smokerr : You need to use your noggin, not what someone says or you read. Worlds full of all sorts of nonsense you need to sort through. If it has a 20 inch bar, you can cut 20 inch wood! Quote

I believe what he is saying is : if the saw comes with a recommendation of using different bar lenghts eg: 16" 18" and 20" it should cut 20" wood.

Nosmo


----------



## teacherman (Jun 3, 2009)

bcorradi said:


> Great pics john....
> 
> Is that bigger than 12" wood? I read a thread earlier that said if he is cutting anything bigger than 6-8" he should be opting for the 359 or 361
> 
> Anyone know where you can get a small mount stihl 10" bar? I've concluded thats about the best length bar i'll need for it.



Yeah I think it is 18-20" wood. I put a 16" bar on it, and tuned it with a tach and he likes the power just fine. 

I think Power Pruner® bars are about right on that, Brad........ I bet Bailey's has an adaptor.......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## TravisL (Jun 3, 2009)

just got my first stihl. A 361. I love it.


----------



## brncreeper (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the 084 for flush cutting large stumps. Lately the 41" bar has not been quite long enough. I may look into getting a 50" bar in the near future, naturally it would be .63/404. The 660's work great with the 25" bar and 3/8 chain. I like the screw type fill caps on both, no flippy caps in my collection! Oh yeah, another thing a like about the 660's, they are pre 08 production.


----------



## Benton (Jun 6, 2009)

Stihl MS 180 replaced an old Craftsman about three years ago. I'm not commercially involved, but Stihl makes nice gear.


----------



## fredmc (Jun 6, 2009)

You guys have a club? That's gay....


----------



## matt9923 (Jun 6, 2009)

fredmc said:


> You guys have a club? That's gay....



Ahaha don't be mad cause theirs not a "Gay Club" for you.


----------



## fredmc (Jun 6, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Ahaha don't be mad cause theirs not a "Gay Club" for you.



I already hang out at the ymca.

Is this Stihl club a support group because you all bought overpriced crap?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 6, 2009)

fredmc said:


> I already hang out at the ymca.
> 
> Is this Stihl club a support group because you all bought overpriced crap?


Yeah, we have to justify paying 500 dollars for a 200 dollar saw. <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203DB.gif" border=0 ></a> Please Gimme a break. The next thing we will be argueing over is which brand of printing press is the best, seeing that you are a printer. Heidelberg of course.


----------



## Kogafortwo (Jun 8, 2009)

fredmc said:


> You guys have a club? That's gay....



And my chaps match the color scheme of my saw, too.


----------



## Grenfell (Jun 27, 2009)

Just bought a used, but great condition, 036 Pro. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 27, 2009)

Grenfell said:


> Just bought a used, but great condition, 036 Pro. Can't wait to use it!


Great saw, You will love it. It's a runner that's for sure.


----------



## cbolyard (Jun 27, 2009)

I have: 
044 (my runner... bought off Ebay cheap, 28" bar w/full skip, runs and cuts great although a bit rough on the outside
460 (project I just picked up... needs an oiler and a 3/4 wrap bar and a few odds and ends)
044 (parts saw, on the way)


----------



## Grenfell (Jun 28, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Great saw, You will love it. It's a runner that's for sure.



Thanks!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 28, 2009)

Erick said:


> Added a few since then.
> 
> Add two more 660s and an 056 mag II since that pic, and an 021, 038 Super and an 046 that were MIA when the money shot was taken.



As always they look underworked that is what seems to separate most stihlheads from husky guys. My newest and only running stihl looks way worse than any of those and if that were my cant hook the paint would be gone in three weeks


----------



## saxman (Jun 28, 2009)

I just added an 056 Mag II to my line up as well. GREAT SAW Cheers!


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jun 28, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> As always they look underworked that is what seems to separate most stihlheads from husky guys. My newest and only running stihl looks way worse than any of those and if that were my cant hook the paint would be gone in three weeks



WOW Rope! Ya best slow down a little. If'n not, the whole Great State of Arkansas is gunna look like the Sahara. Ol Space will be mighty PO'd, his saw sales at the HD will come to a screeching halt! I was thinking of retiring to Garland County, since there's no more shade, I better change my plans. Let me know what State you'll be moving on to, so we don't bump elbows. At the rate you're moving I best keep one in between, just in case you take a wrong turn after your lunch break.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 28, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> WOW Rope! Ya best slow down a little. If'n not, the whole Great State of Arkansas is gunna look like the Sahara. Ol Space will be mighty PO'd, his saw sales at the HD will come to a screeching halt! I was thinking of retiring to Garland County, since there's no more shade, I better change my plans. Let me know what State you'll be moving on to, so we don't bump elbows. At the rate you're moving I best keep one in between, just in case you take a wrong turn after your lunch break.



lmao maybe two states pard!


----------



## gmax (Jun 28, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> As always they look underworked that is what seems to separate most stihlheads from husky guys. My newest and only running stihl looks way worse than any of those and if that were my cant hook the paint would be gone in three weeks



*As always they look underworked*

Really?









:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 28, 2009)

gmax said:


> *As always they look underworked*
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



But hey we were not talking about sawasuars lmao


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone got any saw they want to get rid of. Like a project saw that needs work? 
Matt


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 4, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Anyone got any saw they want to get rid of. Like a project saw that needs work?
> Matt



Rope has some old junky looking Huskies , he might give ya one. Oh wait, I forgets, he's still using them, :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Rope has some old junky looking Huskies , he might give ya one. Oh wait, I forgets, he's still using them, :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



AHAHA

Was anyone having trouble with the site. I couldn't get on for an hour?


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 4, 2009)

same here must have been tech difficulties


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 4, 2009)

one problem i have with my 026 is that the switch is sort of in the way i have a tendency to flick the kill switch when adjusting my grip. only saw i have that problem with.
for my stihls i got 

044 <3
026


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Aug 4, 2009)

i have 
028 super 
034 super 
041 av
ms660bb 

love them all


----------



## AKDriveSprocket (Aug 4, 2009)

I not loyal to either Husky or Stihl. I look for saws that have high reviews here on AS.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

AKDriveSprocket said:


> I not loyal to either Husky or Stihl. I look for saws that have high reviews here on AS.



That's the way to be. I have mostly stihl. I want to get a husky myself. Al other huskys i use are junk but i have to blame the owner's for that.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 4, 2009)

AKDriveSprocket said:


> I not loyal to either Husky or Stihl. I look for saws that have high reviews here on AS.



Problem with that is......If you look far enough, they ALL have good reviews here. (and bad ones too)


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> Problem with that is......If you look far enough, they ALL have good reviews here. (and bad ones too)



Its true! 
Christ we got god reviews on walmart saws....


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 4, 2009)

AKDriveSprocket said:


> I not loyal to either Husky or Stihl. I look for saws that have high reviews here on AS.



Those that have both brands (there have been about three so far), there reviews carry the most weight. They are not dealers nor brand loyal, they just tell it like it is.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 4, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Its true!
> Christ we got god reviews on walmart saws....





HEYYYYY!

You aren't bad talking my Wilderthang are you?????


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

brncreeper said:


> Those that have both brands (there have been about three so far), there reviews carry the most weight. They are not dealers nor brand loyal, they just tell it like it is.



For me its the bets tool for the job. If poulan was the best that's what i would have. If i'm spending my money its on the best product no matter what color it is or who makes it. 
If it was a fact that the husky 395xp lasted twice as long as the 660 i would have bought it but iv had best luck with stihl. 
my .02 for what it's worth


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> HEYYYYY!
> 
> You aren't bad talking my Wilderthang are you?????



If it from wal-mart! :monkey:





Then yes i am.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank goodness I bought it off eeeeeeeeeebay :jawdrop:


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> Thank goodness I bought it off eeeeeeeeeebay :jawdrop:



U got out of that one..... Barley :monkey:


LOL i had to use my uncles up north. Wasn't to bad i have to admit but i dislike some of the designed.


----------



## BiggieDubbs (Aug 4, 2009)

*Just a couple*

026 bit tough but a good runner.
660 Magpie brand new and no wood to chop. Gettin me a bit disgruntled. Got some covert operation wood cutting LZ fence row clearing. And cant get to it. I dont want to paint my saw black. 

Has anyone got a SAW "Ghillie"? For those late night operations. 

Maybe my PowerMac with 14" Bread Cutter. Its black. Its awesome. If you have the means I highly recommend picking one up. Its so, how should I say "Chic". All the cool kids are doing it.

Dubbsy

Oh yeah, in Canada we add a sy to everything. Sorta like Franks Hot Sauce. We put that **** on everything.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

BiggieDubbs said:


> 026 bit tough but a good runner.
> 660 Magpie brand new and no wood to chop. Gettin me a bit disgruntled. Got some covert operation wood cutting LZ fence row clearing. And cant get to it. I dont want to paint my saw black.
> 
> Has anyone got a SAW "Ghillie"? For those late night operations.
> ...



Either you drank to much or I did but i didn't understand all that. 

I put hotsauce on a lot of stuff to, its day-um good. 
When i went to Canada they all said A


----------



## BiggieDubbs (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah we say "Eh". I dont know why. Its just something we do. I dont really use it much but it came to common terminology when Bob and Doug Mackenzie made it a household word. Bob and Doug are Canadian Heroes. If you have a chance look them up. 

They were a savior to us in the 80's.


----------



## BiggieDubbs (Aug 4, 2009)

And the "sy" as in "Dubbsy" or "Coxy" well its more like a "y" to end of your name. But if the "y" doesnt work you try and fit what is most close. Like "sy".

Go ahead give it a try. "Mattsy". And you have to say it like Matttttyyyy. Thats Canadian. Its a hockey thing. And yes. This Kentucky Bourbon is not bad at all.


----------



## BiggieDubbs (Aug 4, 2009)

I mean Mattssssyyyyy.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

BiggieDubbs said:


> I mean Mattssssyyyyy.



AAHAHA


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

BiggieDubbs said:


> And you have to say it like Matttttyyyy. Thats Canadian. Its a hockey thing. And yes.



That's what my ex GF called me... All the time 
Then all my friend's started calling me Matty


----------



## got6ponies (Nov 23, 2009)

1977 stihl 051AV[laid-off... broken clutch spring]
2008 stihl ms310
2005 stihl 56.5cc true two-stroke BR420c magnum


041av farmboss door stop


ms460(power head) on order w/ wrap-handle & pnw clutch cover & dogs


----------



## ms290 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ahh lets think for a minute...

MS170- love the little bugger but its a bit underpowered. A muff. mod may be on the way.
MS290- great all around. Muff. mod was successful. (believe it or not it kept pace with a 660. The guy that had said 660 wasnt running hard either so i was lookin alright. I knew i was running my saw hard to keep up tho)

And part of an 
MS441 MAG.- LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT! Traded two and a half rick of hickory for this saw. ITs crunched a little. missing the chainbrake handle and a slightly smushed muffler. Runs like a top tho


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Nov 23, 2009)

sounds like my 441.... a little beat up.... ( thats the way I got it) part of the brake handle broke. cracked top cover, cracked air filter cover, and piece out of the bottom.... smokes a little when cold... but when warm .. look out!!! It has a 20" bar and a skip chain on it... I wonder what it will do with a full chain on it... hmmmm.

here is my stable so far.... what should I get next.....

ms250
ms361
ms441
ms660
non running at the moment
homelite 240
homelite 330


----------



## oldsaw (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm an equal opportunity saw guy. I consider myself more of a Stihl guy, but have owned and currently own more Huskies, but still want a Dolmar too.

I love my 066, just wish it was lighter. I love my 372, just wish it had more bottom end grunt. This 261 is very promising now, and after a full 262 conversion, I think I'm really going to like it.

So, bogus poll. I'm all about the saw, not about the brand wars. Stihl has made a few dogs, has as Husky.


----------



## drill.daddy (Nov 23, 2009)

009 great lil saw for its size fairly durable , weak point is connecting rod bearings on lower end
011 same as above just a lil more umph
015 love this lil saw , good all around lil saw , great limber
ms 250 , hate the saw , pita to work on , nothing but trouble from this one , my 015 out performs it.
024 good lil saw in power to weight not my first choice tho
026 build in progress
028 , great all around saw, oiler gear is weak point in this saw
031 . another good saw , lil heavy by todays standards for its power. 
032 better than the 031, first saw i ever bought , 
036 first saw i ever rebuilt , well designed simple to maintain and good power for lil saw
038 mag 2 and av. you cant go wrong with these , all around well built saw ,
041 , got 3 of em and one for parts, not my favorite saw out the bunch , for its age a good saw , but carb and muffler and such are hard to get to , complete dissasembly requierd to replace a muffler or tighten a bolt almost
044/ 046 ive always perferred the 044 design to the 046 , imho 044 better air filtration set up .
048 , in box waiting space to be rebuilt
056 mag in box
056 av , ran for a while , very surprised in power , this thing has alot of grunt , dad blame ignitions are very weak spot on these
064, excellent saw nothing bad to say here
066 , even better saw than the 064 , pulls well , 36 inch bar all day on this one and it just goes
075 , wow nelly . this thing needs breaks and ballast control just to keep it from running off and leaving you , lost of pulling power here. weak spots igniton , carb placement , pita to rebuild, lots of lil bity tiny parts to put on this one . but the pain is worth the pleasure imho
084 .. tim the tool man taylor comes to mind while running this old girl . rugged durable saw . pulling power .. YES SIR . MOST DEFINITELY . Grab the gas and lay any thing flat on its arse that stands in your way . 

yea i like stihls. My brother asked my girl if clean em up before i bring em to bed .. I told him sometimes , but bar oil has more than one use . lol


----------



## stihlboy (Nov 23, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> 066 very good saw great power to weight
> 041av amazingly powerful and about the same weight compared to 031`
> 031av good running saw, lacks a little in power
> 029s great saw very dependable, heavy as lead
> ms170 hillariously powerful when modded



update
084 hotsaw
066 bb
066
064 ported bb
041av
041avfb
041avfb
034aveq
032av
031av
029s
ms280
028 wb
023
ms170

not even a year


----------



## Wolfcsm (Nov 23, 2009)

310 - Great saw! Not a "PROFESSIONAL" saw but just does any job I ask it to.

066 - First big saw. 36" full comp through oak is a real pleasure.

880 - New saw to me. 47" a real monster. Put a 25" on it and make nuddles all day.

Hal


----------



## Firewood Hack (Nov 23, 2009)

I have an Ms170 and Ms290, nothing fancy just hardworking firewood saws. I have cut a lot of wood with these and no issues, I wonder if the new and improved Stihl saws will be as reliable.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 23, 2009)

Firewood Hack said:


> I have an Ms170 and Ms290, nothing fancy just hardworking firewood saws. I have cut a lot of wood with these and no issues, I wonder if the new and improved Stihl saws will be as reliable.



They are, well at least my 660 is a dam good saw!


----------



## Tbrooks (Jan 13, 2010)

*my saw*

all i have is a 041 av runs good though


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 13, 2010)

Tbrooks said:


> all i have is a 041 av runs good though


We need a pic, I have an 045av.


----------



## banshee67 (Jan 13, 2010)

right now all i own that is stihl is an 028av woodboss
ive owned an 026 in the past
they are great saws.. no way around it
i love the 028 for an all around saw,i can use it all day and not get tired.. i use it from anything to clearing smaller brush to small/medium takedowns and bucking, its just an awesome saw, i love 50cc saws..


----------



## Scandy14 (Jan 13, 2010)

020 Super
024
024 Super
MS260
028
028 Super
031
MS361
MS361
038
041
041 Super
042
048


----------



## banshee67 (Jan 13, 2010)

Scandy14 said:


> 020 Super
> 024
> 024 Super
> MS260
> ...



wana hangout?


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 14, 2010)

Second the 026 being a great saw!


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 14, 2010)

*Those compost scrapings mean quite a bit to me....*



spacemule said:


> Actually, you condescended to tell everyone what to post, so naturally I had to make the point that your wishes mean just slightly less than a big steaming pile of compost scrapings to folks here.


and if it is steaming that means it is working!!!
Careful who you name here....


----------



## polkat (Jan 14, 2010)

I've go an 026 pros its still running after my woods port,
cons, airfilter everyone knows that thou

MS 260 havent even cut anything with it bought it blown up, replaced the P/C ran to adjust carb (thats a pro's), looks like new and havent cut with it yet(that is a con)


066 just recently got it ran it against my brothers 2171 wiped him good (thats a pro's) but havent put it in and good sized wood yet (that would be a con)


----------



## Eddie39 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ive only got a few STIHL 024 AV
STIHL 029 FARMBOSS
STIHL MS 880
and there all great running saws that havent let me down .


----------



## gmax (Jan 18, 2010)

The newest stihl I have is a 031, ugly looking but it cuts well.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 18, 2010)

just a couple of stihls
MS 250, 361, 441, 660


----------



## highpointtree (Jan 18, 2010)

*Stihl's*

1 020av
(2) ms200t
1 029
1 034
1 044 BB
1 ms440 BB
1 ms460
(2) 066 BB'S
1 MS660
1 088.....JUST PICKED THIS UP 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gPJ3fDhyfI

(2) BR400 B/P blowers
(2) wackers 76 & 81 ..pro's=lots cons= actually have to trust other people with them, or the job won't get done.. sometimes I think I work for them...... as a full time saw mechanic.


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 18, 2010)

ms192T Pros: Great climbing saw when you understand it's limits, lighter than 200T Cons: Not as strong as the 200T

ms211 Pros: A new saw for me, so I am still in discovery mode, but I really like it for it's size. Cons: Nothing bad to report yet.

ms361: Pros: My Big Dog. I run a 20" RSC chain and it's strong. I can run the 25" (24") bar as well, although need to keep RPMs up. Cons: Toughest 2 cycle tool to start, but has been better since some L & LA tweaks.

Next Saw: A really strong 70cc (maybe a ms441) or 80cc (maybe a 7900) saw to comfortably pull a 28" bar.


----------



## timburfaller84 (Feb 4, 2010)

i love stihl saw i currently own
044
046
blown up 064(next project maybe bb any suggestions)
660 3/4 wrap
6601/2 wrap
088 my baby(just for show)


----------



## AdamL (Feb 5, 2010)

I had to go out to the Garage and take inventory

MS 180 CBE
019T
015
021
025
4 026's
029 ( 45mm bore)
029 super (46 mm bore)
MS290
036 PRO
038 Mag
044
066 
and lastly an 1964 08 that is being restored. 

only problem I have with them is that I can run them all at once...


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 5, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> update
> 084 hotsaw
> 066 bb
> 066
> ...



dang i got a list


----------



## 04titanse (Feb 5, 2010)

064av have not used it yet
ms 361 great power to weight...love this saw
036 great saw no complaints
026 Very nice little saw


----------



## kr5258 (Feb 5, 2010)

In the order that I picked them up:

028 Super - family hand me down
041 AV - dumpster rescue
041 FB - dumpster rescue
029 - off eBay, needed 2nd saw
039 - smoking Craig's List deal
029 Super - barter deal, like new in case
MS 361 - brand new in case, never fired
036 Pro - project off Craig's List, toasted P & C
MS 460 - another smoking Craig's List deal


----------



## DHIBBS75 (Feb 12, 2010)

038AV 20 in bar
MS310 20 in bar 2007

What kind on mods can or needs to be done to both to make performance better. Both do good. and can you tell what yr a saw is. Where can I find a muffler for the 038 without paying $75 from the dealer. Ive welded mine back a couple times.. I understand that there are 3 sizes of pistons and mine is 50.:chainsawguy:


----------



## flatlandr (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm new to site but not saws.
044
028wb
028s
ms290


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 12, 2010)

DHIBBS75 said:


> 038AV 20 in bar
> MS310 20 in bar 2007
> 
> What kind on mods can or needs to be done to both to make performance better. Both do good. and can you tell what yr a saw is. Where can I find a muffler for the 038 without paying $75 from the dealer. Ive welded mine back a couple times.. I understand that there are 3 sizes of pistons and mine is 50.:chainsawguy:



Muff mod the 310. You can check the 038 but I believe it is breathing good in stock form.


----------



## pat5001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ms181
Ms290


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 14, 2010)

yup got ever one beat:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FrankHgh (May 25, 2011)

*My runners*

090 barter
076 barter X2
066 barter X2
056 barter X3 hard to replace power. 56MM P/C X3
051 vintage saw, very reliable
046 rering very dependable
041 starting issues
011 not small enough to mention


----------

